# Гипотеза о т.н. беспричинной гипертонии



## evladi (26 Июл 2011)

«Новая, радикальная теория никогда не будет дополнением или приращением к существующим знаниям. Она меняет основные правила, требует решительного пересмотра или переформулирования фундаментальных допущений прежней теории, проводит переоценку существующих фактов и наблюдений».
                              Доктор медицины из США Станислав Гроф.
*/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////*

                       Гипотеза о беспричинной гипертонии.

                              Ермошкин Владимир Иванович,
                              инженер по радиосистемам.

Резюме.
   Несмотря на многочисленные медицинские исследования в разных странах, несмотря на синтезирование всё новых лечебных препаратов, заболеваемость эссенциальной гипертонией не уменьшается, а, наоборот, в последние 20-30 лет увеличивается и приобретает характер эпидемии. Мною был проанализирован вопрос причинности этой проблемы двух последних веков. Были использованы справочники по медицине, некоторые данные из интернета по заболеваемости, данные по факторам предшествующим и сопутствующим заболеванию, собственные наблюдения. Используя диалектический подход к проблеме, учёт внешних и внутренних условий и факторов, удалось найти наиболее вероятную цепочку причинно-следственных связей и изменений, происходящих в организме человека на пути от здоровой жизни к болезненному существованию. Эту причину можно назвать «промежуточной», приобретаемой обычно к 30-40 годам жизни: беспричинная гипертония начинается из-за незаметного, обычно медленного прогрессирования недостаточности кровоснабжения области гипоталамуса по позвоночным артериям.  
Это заставляет центральную нервную систему (ЦНС) повышать системное давление с целью «открытия» дополнительного потока крови по сонным артериям на пути к бассейну позвоночных артерий и гипоталамусу. Но, с другой стороны, из-за слишком большого давления (более 60 мм рт. ст.) на входе артериол сонных артерий (а впоследствии и в других «второстепенных» бассейнах), которое устанавливается постепенно, происходит закрытие артериол. Высокое давление сопровождается атеросклерозом в крупных артериях. Из-за, так называемого, «гидравлического замка» возникает тромбоз мелких сосудов, дисциркуляторная энцефалопатия, облитерирующий эндартериит (тромбангиит) и другие болезни.

Ключевые слова: беспричинная гипертония, спазм артериол, атеросклероз.

Введение.
Поиск причин гипертонии в медицине ведётся уже более 100 лет.  
Пока никаких результатов нет: ни в поиске причин, ни в поиске эффективных методов лечения.  Наоборот, заболеваемость гипертонией резко увеличилась в последние 30 лет. В некоторых странах уровень повысился до 40% трудоспособного населения. Современная «импотентная» теория гипертонии - это «мозаичная теория Пейджа», которая не находит непосредственную причину гипертонии, а называет лишь около 15 предшествующих и сопутствующих факторов заболевания. Их список всем известен, типа «не пить, не курить, хорошо вести себя».

Знакомство с проблемой.
Чтобы понять, что происходит в современной медицине, автор познакомился с тем, что говорили и что рекомендовали российские корифеи медицины. При разработке гипотезы использовались некоторые теоретические и практические результаты работ академиков Павлова И.П, Давыдовского И.В, Аничкова Н.Н, Ланга Г.Ф, Мясникова А.Л, Бутейко К.П, Болотова Б.В и других.
Провёл анализ известных фактов, характерных историй болезней, основных симптомов по гипертонии. На мой взгляд, удалось найти доминирующую причинно-следственную связь при патогенезе «гипертонической болезни».  Работа выполнена самостоятельно.
С помощью интернет телеконференций [1] и многочисленных открытых форумов в интернете, начиная с ноября 2010 года, провёл предварительное обсуждение гипотезы, в результате чего внёс в текст гипотезы некоторые исправления и дополнения.

Результаты.
Описание гипотезы о беспричинной гипертонии.  
Очевидно, что, если научная и практическая деятельность теоретиков гипертонии не только в нашей стране, но и за рубежом, лишь объективно ухудшает ситуацию, то надо полностью пересмотреть подход к решению задачи. Отбросить старые догмы, провести ревизию предложенных за 100 лет теорий, использовать результаты клинических наблюдений, истории болезней и факты.
Свою работу начал с того, что прочитал книгу Мишустина Ю.Н. «Выход из тупика. Ошибки  медицины  исправляет физиология».  Автор очень подробно объяснил состояние дел в медицине, и в кардиологии в частности.  Автор книги недоумевал, почему никто не обращает  внимание на «вторично открытый» Бутейко К.П. факт: в крови здорового человека СО2 6.5%, а в крови гипертоника только 3.5%? По-моему, «никто» не обращал внимания на эту теорию только потому, что причиной заболевания Бутейко К.П, Фролов В.Ф, Мишустин Ю.Н и их единомышленники называли надуманную причину: «Современный человек разучился правильно дышать.  Он дышит, якобы, слишком глубоко и часто.  Это приводит к излишним потерям СО2».   
Для «исправления ситуации» с дыханием были изобретены методики нового дыхания человека и новые дыхательные тренажёры. Было предложено больным ежедневно по несколько десятков минут дышать воздухом с повышенным содержанием СО2, либо задерживать дыхание волевым методом. Первые результаты по лечению больных оказались положительными, хотя многие не верили в чистоту экспериментов.
С другой стороны, ещё ранее наблюдения за больными показало, что, если повысить содержание СО2 в крови или тканях каким-либо другим методом, то состояние гипертоника улучшается, симптомы заболеваний исчезают. Этот же факт подтверждался при лечении многих заболеваний с «неизвестной этиологией», таких как астма, диабет, сердечная и почечная недостаточности и др. Предлагались к использованию «углекислые ванны», «углекислые уколы», потребление внутрь воды с повышенным содержанием «углекислоты», лечением на курортах Кисловодска. Более того, в работах известных народных академиков Болотова Б.В. и Друзьяка Н.Г. тоже рекомендуется гипертоникам ежедневно «подкислять» организм, но орально, т.е. приёмом кислых продуктов вовнутрь. Первый – с помощью потребления квасцов, солений, «царской водки» по уникальным технологиям, а второй – с помощью лимонной кислоты и яблочного уксуса.  Здесь уместно вспомнить «народные методы» борьбы с кризами и повышенным давлением.  Например, такие: надо намочить носки в яблочном уксусе, слегка отжать, надеть их на всю ночь или просто периодически пользоваться уксусными ванночками для ног. Уксусные компрессы полезны также и для шейного отдела позвоночника и воротниковой зоны.
Т.о. можно считать, что находящийся в крови и тканях человека СО2 является надёжным модулятором по снятию тонического спазма полых органов, артерий и артериол.
Подробно про некоторые элементы биохимии этого процесса можно прочитать в работах  Друзьяка Н.Г.
Тем не менее, остаётся главный пока нерешённый вопрос: почему в организме возникает недостаток СО2?  Почему повышение СО2 в крови до 6.5% приводит к лечению не только гипертонии, но и других заболеваний?  Как указывают авторы дыхательных тренажёров, излечиваются или останавливаются в развитии около 150 заболеваний, т.е. в список попадают почти все самые распространённые болезни с «неизвестной этиологией».  Я склонен им верить, но ещё лучше верить фактам.

Как объяснить такой парадокс с понижением СО2 в организме?
Краткий ответ таков. СО2 в крови понижается потому, что в какие-то моменты снижается интенсивность клеточного питания почти всех органов, т.е. снижается потребление О2 и выделение СО2 клетками организма. Снижается потому, что постепенно при неблагоприятных условиях наступает спазм «второстепенных»  артерий и артериол.
А теперь по порядку. Главным является вопрос, почему возникает спазм артерий и артериол?  Почему возникают неблагоприятные условия?
Это основной вопрос современной медицины, развёрнутого и аргументированного ответа на который пока не было.  Ведь в молодости, когда человек много и беззаботно двигается, это явление обычно не наблюдается.
Причина - недостаточность мозгового кровообращения в области гипоталамуса, возникающая из-за недостаточной проходимости позвоночных артерий (ПА). Обычно гипертония начинает зарождаться в возрасте 30-40 лет. Эта недостаточность возникла из-за вертикального положения позвоночника с одной стороны, и с другой стороны из-за полного отказа от физического труда, из-за де тренированности, из-за сидячего положения, из-за компьютеризации общества последние три десятка лет, из-за стрессов, из-за распространения остеохондроза позвоночника.  
Под остеохондрозом понимается заболевание, которое характеризуется развитием дегенеративных изменений в хрящах межпозвоночных дисков и реактивными процессами в окружающих их тканях. Т.е. естественные силы гравитации с одной стороны и действие мышц и связок по удержанию позвонков от сползания со «своего места» с другой - приводят к постоянному и несимметричному сдавливанию дисков. В условиях длительных напряжений сжатия с одной стороны диска и растяжения с другой (например, сидя за компьютером по несколько часов подряд) происходит изменение хрящевой ткани дисков и позвонков, т.к. в сдавленной ткани нарушается обмен веществ, нарушается микро кровообращение и диффузия питательных веществ.


----------



## evladi (26 Июл 2011)

Поэтому функциональная ткань дисков и окружающей ткани медленно разрушается и заменяется на соединительную ткань, которая прочней и которой требуется меньше питания. Некоторые позвонки при этом сращиваются друг с другом, в других наблюдается патологическая подвижность.  У многих людей появляется «холка» или «горб» уже к 20-40 годам. Вместе с заменой ткани утрачиваются возможности позвоночника к демпферным нагрузкам, к лёгким изгибам и другим тонким движениям тела. Разрастание, сдавливание и склероз ткани оказывает физическое воздействие на позвоночные артерии (ПА), которые проходят рядом, в костных отростках позвонков. Пропускная способность этих артерий начинает уменьшаться. Ведь человек, у которого ежедневно происходят разнообразные движения позвонков, либо при умеренной физической работе, либо при выполнении комплекса специальных упражнений, остеохондрозом, как правило, не страдает!   
Для сведения приведу медицинскую норму сидения за компьютером для взрослого - это не более 4 часов в день с перерывами через каждый час. Но реально почти никто этой нормы не придерживается, все «перевыполняют», а работодателю  невыгодно следить за непревышением этой нормы.
Пойдём далее по причинно-следственной цепочке. Ухудшающееся кровообращение по ПА приводит к дефициту давления крови в «центре», в области гипоталамуса, недостаток капиллярного давления в котором, сопровождается нарушением координации движения, паникой, страхом смерти. Кровоснабжение этой области мозга имеет самые большие потребности и, видимо, самый высший «приоритет» по сравнению с другими частями мозга, и тем более с другими частями тела. Собственное «Я» находится именно в области гипоталамуса! Кажется, что любую другую часть тела можно мысленно или даже хирургически удалить и при этом человек может ничего особенного не ощущать и по-прежнему работать, пить пиво и веселиться, но только не гипоталамус! (Кстати, при немых микро инсультах небольшие, в несколько мм, области мозга или миокарда именно выходят из строя, но зачастую человек это почти не чувствует.)
Капиллярная сеть области гипоталамуса в несколько раз превышает по густоте капиллярную сеть других отделов нервной системы. Капиллярная сеть «центра» отличается также высокой проницаемостью для крупномолекулярных соединений.  Для нормальной работы «центра» требуются повышенное в несколько раз кровообращение, артериальное давление выше какого-то определённого «порога». Об этом известно почти 100 лет из опытов Н. Н. Аничкова. Отметим также, что по сравнению с сонными артериями (СА) позвоночные артерии у человека даже от рождения имеют значительно меньший диаметр и меньшую пропускную способность. При необходимости расширения ПА имеют предел. Этот предел равен диаметру отверстий в позвонках, т.е. около 6 мм. А вот у большинства животных с горизонтально расположенным позвоночником это соотношение обратное, т.е. ПА имеют относительно большую пропускную способность, поэтому результаты моделирования «человеческой» гипертонии на моделях, типа крыс, кошек и собак, фактически можно выбросить.  Можно лишь заключить, что отсутствие каких-либо  результатов исследований косвенно подтверждают предлагаемую гипотезу.  К сожалению, медики не там искали, но искали долго и упорно.
Процесс перестроек регулировок давления в сосудах и органах, приём, обработка результатов регулировок и формирование новых команд происходят в гипоталамусе, гипофизе и сосудодвигательном центре «под руководством» ЦНС. Гипоталамус, как ни какой другой орган, нуждается в непрерывном, ежесекундном питании и снабжении кислородом.

На первом этапе приспособления сердечно - сосудистой системы (ССС) к недостатку капиллярного давления крови в области гипоталамуса происходят лишь перераспределения имеющегося запаса энергии и давления крови в аорте в пользу ПА с помощью регулировки диаметров крупных сосудов. В результате другие артерии и их бассейны испытывают некоторое время дефицит, который обычно происходит без последствий для здоровья. На первом этапе делается попытка контролируемого расширения ПА до максимума возможного. И этот максимум быстро достигается. Признак этого – появление звона в ушах.

На втором этапе кроме перераспределения артериального потока в пользу ПА, включается дополнительный механизм: повышение мощности сердечной мышцы, повышение ударного объёма (УО), частоты сердечных сокращений (ЧСС), повышение частоты дыхательных движений (ЧДД) с целью «открытия» дополнительного маршрута движения крови в бассейн ПА, в область гипоталамуса через сонные артерии (СА) и сеть анастомозов. Диаметры и проходимость ПА продолжают поддерживаться на самом высоком уровне, но эти возможности быстро исчерпываются, в результате может быть обратный эффект – уменьшение проходимости ПА. С другой стороны, постепенно происходит увеличение диаметров СА почти в 2 раза. Существование двух этапов по времени и двух механизмов повышения давления в ПА  подтверждается врачебной практикой и статистикой. «Интерпретация клинических явлений согласуется с известным фактом, что при атеросклерозе именно позвоночные и базилярная артерии зачастую поражаются раньше и в большей степени, чем остальные мозговые артерии» [2]. Кроме того происходит гипертрофия левого желудочка, намечаются структурные изменения в почках, селезенке, надпочечниках, и наиболее ярко - в головном мозге.  

На третьем этапе кроме значительного подъёма системного давления на полную мощь по спазмированию сосудов и микро сосудов включается гормональная ренин-ангио-тензиновая система. К этому времени крупные сосуды становятся неэластичными, хрупкими, вероятность инсультов и инфарктов увеличивается. Это не удивительно, т.к. постепенно стенки артериальных сосудов из-за нарушений кровообращения в «сосудах сосудов» теряют свой тонкий эластичный мышечный слой, мышечная ткань замещается гиалиновой (хрящевой) тканью. Патологические процессы в ССС становятся необратимыми.

Итак, целью всех регулировок является необходимость поддержания в области гипоталамуса необходимого артериального давления. Это давление поддерживается по неукоснительному правилу, по принципу «во что бы то ни стало», невзирая на возможные повреждения сосудов и органов. Такое жёсткое правило приводит к необходимости на втором этапе регулировок медленно поднимать системное давление для прокачки дополнительной крови по шунтам типа «артерии СА-артерии ПА». Подъём давления в СА приводит к подъёму давления не только в крупных, но и в мелких артериях СА. Наступает момент, когда давление на входе некоторых артериол бассейна СА достигает 60-100 мм рт. ст., а для нормальной работы артериол требуется 40-60 мм рт. ст.  Для сохранения функциональности артериолы СА закрываются до лучших времён. А лучшие времена могут и не наступить.
Аналогичные проблемы с повышением давления в крупных и мелких артериях происходят и в других бассейнах. Постепенно, если игнорировать симптомы гипертонии, спазм не только артерий, но и артериол распространяется почти по всем «второстепенным» органам.
Периодически закрываемые артериолы приводят к замедлению клеточного питания, что неизбежно приводит к понижению потребления О2 и выделения СО2 в межклеточное пространство и в кровь. Как уже говорилось, причина закрытых артериол находится в патологических процессах шейного отдела позвоночника. Недостаточная пропускная способность ПА приводит к ишемии гипоталамуса, в результате ЦНС с помощью вегетативной нервной системы увеличивает УО, ЧСС и ЧДД. Обе регулировки, и гуморальная, и механическая действуют слаженно:


----------



## evladi (26 Июл 2011)

А) повышенная ЧДД увеличивает потери СО2, а низкий % СО2 приводит к дополнительному спазму сосудов,
Б) повышенное системное давление и УО левого желудочка сердца повышают давление на входе артериол «второстепенных» органов выше порогового и также способствуют спазму последних.

Как выбраться из этого заколдованного круга?
1)      Самым правильным, если предлагаемая теория верна, является увеличение пропускной способности ПА, снятие спазма ПА, лечение остеохондроза, увеличение текучести крови, магнитотерапия. В результате увеличится капиллярное давление в области гипоталамуса. Цель всех перестроек давления на организменном уровне будет достигнута и системное давление начнёт уменьшаться. Но АД уменьшится до нормального только в том случае, если ещё не произошли необратимые изменения в ССС.
2)      Проверенным и достаточно эффективным методом является увеличение СО2 в крови и тканях искусственными приёмами: углекислыми ваннами, подкислением продуктов питания, или с помощью дыхательных тренажёров.
3)      С помощью правильной профилактики заболеваний, которую надо заново проработать.
4)      С помощью новых ещё неизвестных методик и устройств, которые предстоит разработать исходя из новых знаний. Очевидно, что надо с большей точностью следить за давлением в ПА, на всём их протяжении до области гипоталамуса. Другие главные артерии тоже надо не упускать из вида, т.к. давления в разных артериях взаимосвязаны.

Далее. Нельзя оставить без внимания вопрос о патологических процессах, которые происходят в крупных и мелких сосудах при глобальной перенастройке артериального давления. Медицина не даёт однозначного ответа на вопросы, почему возникает атеросклероз и почему возникает ангиопатия мелких сосудов.
В крупных артериях именно повышенное АД и чрезмерные продолжительные растяжения стенок сосудов почти всегда способствует нарушению эндотелия, развитию полосок, бляшек, атеросклероза.
По-видимому, атеросклероз – это защитная реакция организма на повреждение крупных артерий.  О взаимосвязи гипертонии и атеросклероза [3] хорошо написано в трудах Давыдовского И.В.
   В мелких сосудах возникает другая проблема - тромбоз. Почему это происходит? В рамках предлагаемой гипотезы можно дать следующее оригинальное объяснение.
В периоды повышения АД в самых мелких сосудах СА, т.е. на её периферийных участках,  возникает «застой» крови и развитие патологии, т.к. на некоторое время ни вперёд, ни назад движение невозможно по законам гидравлики.  Вперёд невозможно из-за плотно закрытых артериол, назад – из-за непрерывной дополнительной подкачки новых порций артериальной крови.  Единственно возможный путь – это патологическое «просачивание» крови сквозь стенки сосудов. Так оно и происходит, в первую очередь повреждаются внутренние оболочки сосудов, их эндотелий.  Постепенно в стенках артерий происходит плазматическое пропитывание, стенки сосудов, находящиеся в условиях повышенного давления «укрепляются», т.е. функциональная ткань заменяется на гиалиновую (хрящевую) ткань. Артериолы, находящиеся в состоянии спазма, недостаточно снабжают питанием «сосуды сосудов» и только ускоряют этот процесс. Происходит тромбоз сосудов. Часть микро сосудов выходит из строя.
   Во второстепенных артериях процесс тромбоза аналогичный, но с учётом анатомических особенностей органов.
  Очевидно, для недопущения инсультов в периоды повышения системного давления открываются крупные шунты типа «артрерии-вены», поэтому в венах головного мозга возникает  обратный ток крови в самых мелких венах и венулах. Обратный ток венозной крови приводит к удлинению и дополнительной извитости мелких вен, т.к. стенки вен очень тонкие, без мышечного слоя, и не предназначены для сдерживания повышенного давления. Создаётся ситуация для «застоя» венозной крови, для венозных капиллярных кровоизлияний, для отёка ткани.    
   Такая картина развития событий полностью подтверждается при осмотре сосудов глазного дна, питаемого из бассейна сонных артерий: при наличии гипертонии наблюдаются спазм и утолщение стенок мелких артерий, расширение и дополнительная извитость мелких вен, симптом Гвиста, отёк диска и сетчатки глаза, кровоизлияния, тромбозный застой крови и развитие патологии. Со временем вынужденный «застой» крови приводит к повышению внутричерепного давления и возможному отёку мозга.
    Как уже говорилось выше, для сброса избыточного давления и во избежание инсультов открываются артериовенозные анастомозы. Большая часть пульсирующей артериальной крови, не заходя в собственное капиллярное русло, попадает в крупные и средние вены, при этом давление венозной крови повышается выше нормы, содержание кислорода в ней так же увеличивается выше нормы. В этих условиях, венозная кровь аварийно сбрасывается вниз в яремные и позвоночные вены, переполняя их, что ещё больше затрудняет продвижение артериальной крови вверх по ПА, т.к. два потока (в двух разных сосудах), текущих в противоположные стороны, встречаются в узких отверстиях позвонков. У человека возникает сильная боль в затылочной области, дополнительно увеличивается уровень шума в ушах, происходит набухание вен на шее и возникает неестественная синхронная пульсация артерий и вен. Иногда пульсация может достигать предсердий и вызывать аритмию сердца, т.к. пульсовая волна с малым затуханием проходит по замкнутому кругу «миокард-аорта-крупные артерии-крупные шунты-крупные вены-предсердие-миокард».
Возникает парадоксальная ситуация: часть крови застаивается в «депо», другая часть, находящаяся в движении, достаточно насыщена кислородом, но из-за спазма артериол, из-за учащённого дыхания, потерь СО2 многие органы и ткани испытывают острую ишемию.
Несколько слов о неблагоприятной наследственности.
При ближайшем рассмотрении гипертоническая болезнь у различных людей идёт по различным сценариям, т.к. количество больших, средних и мелких сосудов мозга, их топография, диаметр, протяжённость, толщина, упругость стенок и извитость сосудов очень вариабельны, хотя и унаследованы от родителей, но только в некоторой мере, более того, не у всех людей наличествует замкнутый «виллизиев круг», объединяющий ПА и СА. (Артерии грудной и брюшной полостей, артерии конечностей у различных людей также имеют некоторую вариабельность, но эта вариабельность, видимо, не так сильно влияет на возможные варианты патогенеза гипертонии).
По-видимому, эти «мелкие различия» ССС играют решающую роль в развитии заболеваний и возможной внезапной смерти человека, т.к. человек внезапно умирает не от какой-то «диагностируемой» врачами болезни вообще, типа гипертоническая болезнь, атеросклероз, ишемическая болезнь сердца, астма, диабет, почечная недостаточность и т.д., а от досадного инсульта какого-то малого участка конкретной артерии или инфаркта какой-то «случайной» области мозга или сердца. Недаром врачи от собственного бессилия в помощи человеку при гипертонии называют последнюю «тихим убийцей». Скорей всего для ССС, находящейся в режиме регулировки давлений, довольно часто работает буквальное правило: «где тонко, там и рвётся».
    Здесь можно подчеркнуть, что у здорового человека, имеющего нормально развитые ПА и СА, сколько-нибудь значимое кровообращение по «виллизиеву кругу» обычно не происходит ни во время отдыха, ни при нагрузках. Видимо, артерии «виллизиева круга» предназначены только для аварийной ситуации, которая может возникнуть, если длительное время игнорировать симптомы гипертонии и не принимать никаких мер.  С другой стороны, возможно, этот «круг» нужен также для поддержания равенства давлений на конечных участках артерий бассейна ПА и бассейна СА, т.к. чёткой границы между бассейнами провести невозможно, «водораздел» между двумя бассейнами условный и всегда имеется большая совместная область «ответственности».
   Согласно предлагаемой гипотезе становится понятным, что физические причины микро «застоев» в оконечных участках артериального русла и начальных участков венозного русла совершенно разные, но обе патологии ведут к блокированию микро циркуляции, к тромбозу мелких сосудов.  Причина «застоя» в микро сосудах артерий – спазм артериол и невозможность прохода крови в микро шунты типа «артерия-вена»,  причина «застоя» в микро сосудах вен – повышенное давление в венах из-за открытия крупных шунтов «артерия-вена» и обратный ток крови в микро сосудах вен. Возникает, если так можно выразиться, «гидравлический замок».
   «Гидравлический замок» приводит к «застою» межклеточной жидкости и повышению тканевого давления, к отёкам органов, т.к. движение жидкостей невозможно ни вперёд, из-за повышенного давления в венулах, ни назад, из-за плотно закрытых артериол.  Это явление сопровождается ознобом, бледностью кожи, холодным потом. Именно «холодным», т.к. «гидравлический замок» с помощью избыточного давления и обратного тока жидкости насильно открывает венулы не с той стороны, нарушая функциональность последних, и закрывает артериолы, несущие к органам тёплую кровь, а застоявшаяся, без питания и кислорода, охлаждённая межклеточная жидкость произвести может только холодный пот.
 С прожитыми годами здоровье человека из-за гипертонии и других, связанных с гипертонией болезней, обычно непрерывно ухудшается, т.к. идёт медленное разрушение ССС. Повышенное системное давление нарушает гомеостаз, происходит сдвиг кислотности ткани и крови, падает иммунитет, активизируются вирусы и паразиты. Всё это приводит к целому букету заболеваний с «неизвестной этиологией». Возможно, в будущих работах в рамках развития данной гипотезы удастся подробно проанализировать взаимосвязь гипертонии и болезнями с «неизвестной этиологией», которых не один десяток.

Заключение.


----------



## evladi (26 Июл 2011)

Заключение.
В предлагаемой мною гипотезе об этиологии «беспричинной» гипертонии по причине недостаточности кровоснабжения области гипоталамуса по позвоночным артериям из-за патологии позвоночника раскрыта причина повышения системного артериального давления, кратко раскрыта причина атеросклероза крупных артерий, раскрыта причина спазма артериол в первую очередь бассейна сонной артерии и затем других бассейнов, раскрыта причина тромбоза мелких сосудов, раскрыта причина низкого содержания в крови СО2. Указаны направления поиска возможно более эффективных решений избавления человека от самых опасных болезней века.

            Список литературы.

1)      В.И. Ермошкин. Гипотеза о возникновении и развитии «беспричинной (эссенциальной)» гипертонии. Сборник научных трудов "Проблемы и перспективы современной науки" с материалами Четвертой Международной Телеконференции "Фундаментальные науки и практика" - Том 3 - №1. - Томск – 2011 год. { http://tele-conf.ru/prepodavatelska...i-besprichinnoy-essentsialnoy-gipertonii.html  }
2)      Н.С. Заноздра, А.А. Крищук. Гипертонические кризы. Киев. Издательство «Здоров’я», 1987 год.
3)      И.В. Давыдовский. Проблемы причинности в медицине (этиологии). Москва, Государственное издательство медицинской литературы, 1962 год.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (27 Июл 2011)

Ничего без причины не бывает.


----------



## Алексей-2011 (27 Июл 2011)

Вы очень правы, но следствие много г(в)о, это причины....а все что повыше это теория обоснования, беспричинности. Скромно--абсурд


----------



## artobelli (16 Ноя 2017)

Дико интересно.

Начинаешь применять симптоматику - и все сходится. Люблю все соленое, люблю лимон в чай - без лимона не пью. Головные боли в затылке (сейчас - при физической нагрузке, типа отжиманий или перед оргазмом, тн головная боль "напряжения") от повышения АД. Нашли в ЭКГ признаки гипертрофии левого желудочка. А СО2 да, очень необходимая для нормального функционирования организма штука. При плавании, при умеренной гипоксии - самочувствие улучшается...


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Ноя 2017)

И зачем природа установила эти два сосуда ПА в позвонки? Почему нельзя было их провести вне позвонков, тогда бы и гипертонии не было. Или отверстия в позвонках для ПА надо делать раза в три шире. 
А так тема интересная по СО2 и кислоту. СО2 повысить в принципе не сложно. Есть такое направление как *йога туммо *или огненное дыхание. В интернете есть много видео роликов, где люди сидят на снегу дышат с задержкой, так чтобы обогащать СО2 газом организм и не мерзнут при этом. А механизм прост. Если увеличить СО2 в организме, то организм начинает поднимать температуру тела.
Чистая физика и никакого волшебства. 
Я сидеть и растапливать снег не пробовал. Но я пробовал дышать на улице зимой в одежде. Могу сказать, что это действительно поднимает температуру тела немного.


----------



## artobelli (16 Ноя 2017)

@Александр_100, природа и позвоночник сделала располагающего к грыжам - как мне говорил Ступин, единственное животное страдающего от шейного остеохондроза - жираф. 
Миллионы лет эволюции. А тут за 100 лет жизнедеятельность человека изменилась в разы.
По йоге - даже обычная медитация - согревает. Кстати, немного облегчает симптоматику тяжелой головы - тк увеличивает приток крови в мозг, особенно в лобную долю.


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Ноя 2017)

artobelli написал(а):


> @Александр_100, природа и позвоночник сделала располагающего к грыжам - как мне говорил Ступин, единственное животное страдающего от шейного остеохондроза - жираф.
> Миллионы лет эволюции. А тут за 100 лет жизнедеятельность человека изменилась в разы.
> По йоге - даже обычная медитация - согревает. Кстати, немного облегчает симптоматику тяжелой головы - тк увеличивает приток крови в мозг, особенно в лобную долю.


Да я уже замел, что огненное дыхание улучшает само чувстве Иногда пытаюсь практиковать.
Понято, что жизнедеятельность изменилась, а организм не приспособлен к ней просто, вот и кажется, что все не так в организме устроено.
Жираф не удивительно, что страдает от шейного остеохондроза.
Мне кажется довольно неплохо с точки зрения биомеханики устроены кошки. Ну и вообще кошачии (львы, гепарды и т.п.). У них тело гнется хорошо, они компактны, на четырех точках опоры, двигаются идеально.
Человек же вообще на этой планете хуже всех. Мы развиты физически по сравнению с животными очень плохо. Бегаем мы плохо, лазаем хуже обезьян, от которых вроде как произошли, когтей зубов острых толком нет. *Человек это физически деградировавшая обезьяна! *Или это не наша планета? И нас сюда поселили, вот мы и болеем. Вопросов больше чем ответов. Непонятно кто мы и откуда и зачем. Не от обезьян это точно мне кажется. Животный мир может жить на этой планете без нас в гармонии. Мы лишние на этой земле! Мы только все портим.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Ноя 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> И зачем природа установила эти два сосуда ПА в позвонки? Почему нельзя было их провести вне позвонков, тогда бы и гипертонии не было. Или отверстия в позвонках для ПА надо делать раза в три шире.


А скорее всего как раз наоборот, потому и спрятало, что это очень важно (самые важные функции мозга)
И теория остается теорией, а не аксиомой, поскольку  природа умнее нас.


artobelli написал(а):


> @Александр_100, природа и позвоночник сделала располагающего к грыжам - как мне говорил Ступин, единственное животное страдающего от шейного остеохондроза - жираф.
> Миллионы лет эволюции. А тут за 100 лет жизнедеятельность человека изменилась в разы.
> По йоге - даже обычная медитация - согревает. Кстати, немного облегчает симптоматику тяжелой головы - тк увеличивает приток крови в мозг, особенно в лобную долю.


Неправильно, остеохондроз, у всех-это же просто старение, а грыжи не у всех животных


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, Т.е. грыжи у тех животных (биомеханизмов), чья биомеханика не очень продумана. К таким биомеханизмам относится человек и жираф. Не знаю кто там все это создавал человека, животных. Но явно при создании много думали. И в итоге получилось часть более удачных биомеханизмов. а часть не очень удачных механизмов. В частности человек имеет мозги, но как биомеханизм по сравнению с животными мы очень плохие и по силе и по скорости, да вообще по все показателям.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Ноя 2017)

А че все привязались к этим ПА, разве организм не выстраивает компенсаторные механизмы ,коллатерали что ли? Вот почитаешь тут все это и страшно становится, ведь у многих из нас гипоплазия одной из па, да еще и кровоток снижен, а может это и нормально...симметрию природа не очень-то любит


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Ноя 2017)

А давление тогда почему прыгает? Гипертония? Из-за того, что выше описал автор.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Ноя 2017)

@Александр_100, не знаю, у меня прыгало только когда была тревога и панические атаки, т.е. от вегетативной НС зависело, а так нормальное, ну это пока сосуды чистые)) А так у меня гипоплазия и скорость снижена, но давление 110 на 70, ну там плюс минус 10


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Ноя 2017)

У меня скачет от 110/65 до 150/80. Причем жмешь кнопку три раза измеряешь подряд все значения разные. И это почти каждый день. Иногда бывает лучше иногда хуже. С начало я связывал это с головокружением и т.п. Но потом выяснил, что не всегда при скачках давления голова кружится.
Хочу попробовать сходить к кардиологу, подойти к болячке с другой стороны.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Ноя 2017)

@Александр_100, если часто жать кнопку на электронном тонометре, он показывает неадекватно. Измеряйте лучше ручным прибором и сходите к кардиологу. 150 на 80 может быть даже если Вы слегка понервничаете ,а раз Вы жмете на кнопку аж по 3 раза подряд, это вполне имеет место быть))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Ноя 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> А давление тогда почему прыгает? Гипертония? Из-за того, что выше описал автор.


А почему у соседа при такой же картине состояния позвоночника и полном перекрытии одной артерии - нет давления?


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, У моего друга, который гимнастикой Шишонина вылечился? Есть давление. Тоже прыгает. Ему эта гимнастика на растяжку шеи помогает.
А мне только хуже становится от растяжки шеи. Или никак. Т.е. временные улучшения есть если шею потянуть, а потом обострение.
Кстати раньше я думал, что головокружение напрямую связано со скачками давления, но потом когда шея немного стала поправлять от лечения (головокружение меньше стало и даже почти исчезает). А давление скачет все рано. Сегодня схожу к кардиологу сделаю УЗИ, ЭКГ.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Ноя 2017)

@Александр_100, можете еще Хольтером обвеситься на сутки)) шучу. Вы может уже перестанете тянуть шею-то? Это очень не безопасные упражнения, потом башка не будет держаться (имхо) А Вы чувствуете, что давление скачет, или Вы просто тупо его измеряете и поэтому знаете?


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Ноя 2017)




----------



## Александр_100 (17 Ноя 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, Да я не тяну шею уже давным давно. Я знаю, что в моем случаи тянуть толку нет.


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Ноя 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, Я смотрел эти ролики. Да у меня именно такая же проблема как он рассказывает. Я знаю, про то, что он предлагает накачивать попу с начало. Идея хорошая. Я делаю упражнения для попы на сколько это возможно. Весь вопрос в том, как узнать сколько мерить в граммах. Когда можно сказать, что попа уже хорошая. Т.к. растягивать заднюю поверхность бедра все рано надо будит.
Тут все очень сложно. Он вроде все говорит в теории хорошо, а на практике толком не понятно как определить в каком состоянии у тебя сейчас мышцы, что подтянуть, а что подкачать? Когда у меня раньше было совсем зажата задняя поверхность бедра, то было гораздо хуже? Потом я путем растяжки ног (разработки тазобедренных суставов) я убрал боли в спине и про стрелы в ноги. 
*Вот если бы найти доктора, к которому ходить раз в месяц, а он бы мерил мышцы и давал на месяц программу, по растяжки и закачке. Где такого найти. Все только кости ломают и массажи делают!*


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Ноя 2017)

Это я к тому, что Вы там все себе че-то тянете и Вам все не легче, может и правда перестать тянуть?) Ну езжайте к нему в Чебоксары, или в Мск к докторам с форума)


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Ноя 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, Ну почему не все хуже, кое в чем лучше становится.
Это хорошо сказать езжай. Во первых семью с 3-мя детьми на долго не бросишь. Во вторых это дорого ехать и лечиться куда-то далеко. Там жить надо, да и сеансы лечения там не дешевые у докторов.
А в третьих я понимаю, что этот мышечный бардак его не вылечить за пару недель. Это долго и сложно. А этот мануал манипуляций наделает с позвонками и еще больше разболтает все.
Я же говорю мне нужен просто специалист который будит давать программу на месяц в зависимости от состояния мышц. Но он мне тут нужен в моем городе. Не могу же я уехать года на два жить в Чебоксары, семья лапу будит сосать? Т.е. лечить все это не две недели и не месяц, а пару лет не меньше - это факт!


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Ноя 2017)

@Александр_100, ну Вы не больной жеее, Вы на мой взгляд (я, конечно, не врач) просто оооочень приочень уж замороченный) нужно полегче относиться к ягодичной мышце)
Про самостоятельность, я тоже летом все деньги и время отпуска истратила на моря)) а так бы может лучше было сгонять в Мск)) В Чебоксары нини, там уж больно доктор молодой и симпатичный) опасно ехать))) И тоже теперь по советам с этого форума сама делаю лфк стараюсь) я просто о чем, чтобы Вы там себе все-то не тянули. А еще мой один знакомый всегда сам хрустит шеей и растягивает ее и у него такие головняки иногда случаются)) ух. Ну и мышцы тяните постепенно и "горячие", а не сразу после работы упали на шпагат такой...это плохо! Нужно разогреться перед этим


----------



## artobelli (17 Ноя 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> ч*еловек это физически деградировавшая обезьяна! *Или это не наша планета?


Наша, наша, в космосе вон вообще любой жизни - труба 
А сколько там обезьяна живет? Или другие млекопитающие на суше? Да и то, постепенно человек дикую природу искореняет. Это уже махровый офф.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Неправильно, остеохондроз, у всех-это же просто старение, а грыжи не у всех животных


Может быть, можеть быть. Но смысл был такой.

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, у вас еще нежный возраст - поэтому организм пока многое прощает)) Через 10 лет будет все по-другому. Если не заниматься собой.


Александр_100 написал(а):


> А давление скачет все рано.


Не рекомендуют мерять несколько раз подряд. Через 5-10 минут и на другую руку. У меня стабильно повышенное.
Но бывает иногда утром нормально (120/80). Сегодня утром стандартное 130/90. Закончились мои 5 сеансов массажиков - дедушка сказал взять паузу. Посмотреть динамику. Я пробую, тыркаюсь. Стал подсовывать аппликатор Кузнецова под затылок - прям вообще хорошо, не только шею но и заднюю часть головы массировать. Сегодня решил не нарушать уже почти нормальный режим (подъем в 10-30 и на 12-00 ходил на массаж) - пошел в бассейн на то же время. Полегоньку, потихоньку - физо все равно надо делать, а там у них и турник есть с доской. Правда жутко неудобный - тонкая трубка железная, на кисти нагрузка большая, а еще если руки мокрые. В общем поплавал в удовольствие на низком пульсе 700 метров - на спине, немного кролем, жабкой - головокружение при повороте головы в воде тоже ощущается, но как-то по-другому.

В общем самочувствие после бассейна - хорошее. Измерил давление через 2 часа - 120/80. Так что думаю буду ходить каждый день (мне рядом) - чисто физкультура. Вместо ходьбы. Посмотрим.

Мне еще невролог на жалобы про мутную голову выписала церебрум и вертигохил - немного моск в порядок привести, вот 2 дня уколол, раз того и другого - прямо вообще почти порядок. Уже и в сложной позе Ромберга могу держать равновесие. Кружится еще голова немного, шатает иногда маленько, но голова хоть ясная.

И это скорее всего не ВБН - если верить англоязычным роликам, это когда головокружение строго при повороте головы (и сдавливании ПА с одной стороны). Другая половина артерии должна компенсировать. Еще это называют синдром лучника. И не надо никакого узи - диагностируется на кушетки, голова на весу - доктор вращает и время засекает, есть головокружение или нет.

Вот такая лирика.



Александр_100 написал(а):


> А в третьих я понимаю, что этот мышечный бардак его не вылечить за пару недель.


Это точно. Это как при ежедневном стрессе в десятки лет - типа взять отпуск - и все пройдет. Ничего подобного. Все проблемы и болячки накапливаются, организм перестраивается - на обратную перестройку нужно сопоставимое время, то есть от года и больше здорового образа жизни.

@Доктор Ступин, а вот тут еще англоязычную литературу пошерстил, на предмет грыж в ШОП и головокружений. Там конечно много теорий и причин, которые могут давать такой эффект. Но очень понравилось вот такое: 

_3. Cervical cord compression (Benito-Leon, Diaz-Guzman et al. 1996; Brandt 1996).

In this case, ascending or descending tracts in the spinal cord that interact with the cerebellum, vestibular nucleus or vestibulospinal projections are the culprit. This may be painless. *In our opinion, based on clinical observations during videonystagmography and associations between cervical MRI and symptoms, this is a common mechanism of cervical vertigo.* Management is not very successful as surgery is generally not felt to be appropriate by neurosurgeons, and mobilization of the neck, such as is favored by physical therapists and chiropractors, is irrational.
_
Взято отсюда (там вообще много "интересностей"):
https://www.dizziness-and-balance.com/disorders/central/cervical/cervical.html

Это может быть мой случай? Тк дедушка массажист говорит - у тебя мышцы - все нормально, атлетичное сложение, проблема явно не в них. А грыжа если давит на спинной мозг и защемляет нервную проводимость к вестибулярке в голове - может давать такой симптом без всяких болей в шее. При этом никакой МТ, мягкие техники и прочее - ничего резко не исправят. Я так понимаю, пока грыжа сама не усохнет, не пройдет острый период и тому подобное.


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Ноя 2017)

@artobelli, 





> Не рекомендуют мерять несколько раз подряд. Через 5-10 минут и на другую руку. У меня стабильно повышенное.


А у меня почему-то стабильно наоборот. Первый раз замеряю 150 давление, второй раз замеряю всегда меньше.

Сходил к кардиологу ЭКГ показало аритмию сердца. Будут вешать в серу монитор суточный. И анализы крови сдам. Кардиолог предполагает, что нарушение ритма из-за сбоя вегетативной системы. Также посоветовала отказаться от глютена. Я и так почти не ем продукты с глютеном. Но похоже надо ввести санкции на 100%. Я давно подозреваю, что у меня не просто хондроз, а что-то не усваивается, какой-то элемент и по этому сбой в организме.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (17 Ноя 2017)

Александр_100, я холтер носила сутки, он показал 2 экстрасистолы, это норм, тоже нервничала, я вам говорю же, что у вас видно, что вы тревожный)) экстрасистол по моему в норме до хрена может быть)) это норм

Чем ей глютен не угодил??? ))) а кто такой , это глютен?))


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Ноя 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, наберите глютен в интернете и диеты. У меня он не усваивается. Я это подозревал уже давно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Ноя 2017)

artobelli написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, а вот тут еще англоязычную литературу пошерстил, на предмет грыж в ШОП и головокружений. Там конечно много теорий и причин, которые могут давать такой эффект. Но очень понравилось вот такое:...
> ...
> Это может быть мой случай? Тк дедушка массажист говорит - у тебя мышцы - все нормально, атлетичное сложение, проблема явно не в них. А грыжа если давит на спинной мозг и защемляет нервную проводимость к вестибулярке в голове - может давать такой симптом без всяких болей в шее. При этом никакой МТ, мягкие техники и прочее - ничего резко не исправят. Я так понимаю, пока грыжа сама не усохнет, не пройдет острый период и тому подобное.


Может. Теория есть, значит кому-то она должна соответствовать.
Только у грыжи есть определенная клиника. Ваша не соответствует грыже.


----------



## Cant (17 Ноя 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Сходил к кардиологу ЭКГ показало аритмию сердца. Будут вешать в серу монитор суточный. И анализы крови сдам. Кардиолог предполагает, что нарушение ритма из-за сбоя вегетативной системы. Также посоветовала отказаться от глютена. Я и так почти не ем продукты с глютеном. Но похоже надо ввести санкции на 100%. Я давно подозреваю, что у меня не просто хондроз, а что-то не усваивается, какой-то элемент и по этому сбой в организме.


Очередная палочка-выручалочка...


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Ноя 2017)

@Cant, Завтра пойду анализ на глютен сдам. Если у меня окажется аллергия на него, то все понятно. Можно сказать что я нашел причину своей болезни. Дело даже не в хондрозе. Т.е. он следствие нарушение пищеварения. Я та думал наоборот, думал позвоночник там пережимает корешки, и проблемы с органами от сюда. А тут сейчас просто окажется переворот всему!
Без глютеновая диета - это довольно приличные ограничения в питании. Почти все что продается в магазине кушать нельзя! Все полуфабрикаты, все что промышленного производства и мучное содержат глютен. Он есть даже в зубной пасте!
Там просто придется перестроить питание на 180 градусов. Хорошо, что я уже 2 года частично и не ем много чего. Мне будит проще.


----------



## Cant (17 Ноя 2017)

Хорошо, если поможет. А как же пчелы? Забросите?
Кстати, у меня баночка с пчелиным ядом без дела лежит. Могу отдать, отправлю почтой, если в личку адрес напишете, и почта при отправке не зарубит. Безвозмездно, если что))


----------



## artobelli (17 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Только у грыжи есть определенная клиника. Ваша не соответствует грыже.


Клиника - что обязательно должны быть боли в шее? Или отдавать в лопатку/руку?
Защемление спинного мозга происходит без боли. Может, неправильное слово - защемление. Сдавливание. Скажем, голову наклоняешь по горизонтальной оси - начинает давить сильнее - сигнал пропадает.

Гугло перевод вроде адекватный:
_В этом случае виновными являются восходящие или нисходящие тракты в спинном мозге, которые взаимодействуют с мозжечком, вестибулярным ядром или вестибулоспинальными проекциями. Это происходит без боли._

А вообще там пишут в заключении - что все это труднодиагностируемо и поэтому лечения конкретного нет.


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Т.е. он следствие нарушение пищеварения.


Может быть. А если наоборот?
Хотя понять причину и отделить ее от симптома - это конечно сложно.


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Ноя 2017)

@artobelli, Понятно, что сложно. Буду пытаться.


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Ноя 2017)

Cant написал(а):


> Хорошо, если поможет. А как же пчелы? Забросите?
> Кстати, у меня баночка с пчелиным ядом без дела лежит. Могу отдать, отправлю почтой, если в личку адрес напишете, и почта при отправке не зарубит. Безвозмездно, если что))


Совсем точно пчел не заброшу. Я понимаю и знаю какой они эффект дают. Я также знаю все их минусы. Они к сожалению не панацея, но довольно эффективное средство. И в то же время очень сложное в применении. 
В личку напишу. Вы так и не стали использовать этот яд?


----------



## artobelli (17 Ноя 2017)

@Александр_100, кто ищет - тот найдет!
А вообще уже склонен верить Пушкину - что лучше прожить меньше, но насыщенно, чем долго - но убого


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Ноя 2017)

artobelli написал(а):


> Клиника - что обязательно должны быть боли в шее? Или отдавать в лопатку/руку?
> Защемление спинного мозга происходит без боли. Может, неправильное слово - защемление. Сдавливание. Скажем, голову наклоняешь по горизонтальной оси - начинает давить сильнее - сигнал пропадает.
> 
> Гугло перевод вроде адекватный:
> ...


Тогда отнимаются ноги при грыжах в нижнешейном отделе, и руки и ноги если в верхнешейном.


----------



## Serg33 (17 Ноя 2017)

RFHNBPJK


artobelli написал(а):


> Клиника - что обязательно должны быть боли в шее? Или отдавать в лопатку/руку?
> Защемление спинного мозга происходит без боли. Может, неправильное слово - защемление. Сдавливание. Скажем, голову наклоняешь по горизонтальной оси - начинает давить сильнее - сигнал пропадает.
> 
> Гугло перевод вроде адекватный:
> ...


Все у вас будет хорошо, если правильно будете себя вести.
Я помница еще зимой чуть веру не потерял в свое выздоровление, так долго был в плену у приступа хондроза (к тому же если учесть что раньше вообще не ходил по врачам и больницам и особо ничем не болел). Пол года качало и штормило, ком в горле, спазм мышц шеи и головы, веки дрожали, деструкция стекловидного тела короче наиполнейший букет....

И вот сейчас уже почти как новенький (ну понятное дело ДСТ уже из глаз не уберешь но жизнь продолжается если не заморачиваться то все отлично!!!!)

Проблема этого форума что тут мало людей пишет о выздоровлении, так как народ как только выздоровил так сразу и забывает про форум. А это очень важно так как помогает людям не потерять веру на пути к выздоровлению, а это не так просто так как болячка действительно долгая и с ней надо аккуратно обходиться. И самое главное это научиться слушать свой организм понимаешь. Т.е. тело свое надо беречь и понимать что у всего в этом мире есть свой ресурс.


----------



## Serg33 (17 Ноя 2017)

Да к стати и хороший настрой играет огромную роль, т.е. очень важно иметь или увлечение или интересную работу это помогает справиться дипрессиией во время болезни (а она есть у всех так как болезнь долгая по времени).
Депрессия повышает кортизол - данный гормон разрушает мышечную ткань и коллаген так что меньше стрессов господа и все будет в порядке!!!


----------



## artobelli (17 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тогда отнимаются ноги при грыжах в нижнешейном отделе, и руки и ноги если в верхнешейном.


Вам виднее.
Но я уже более менее четко понял, как и что беспокоит. Головокружение (шаткость) проявляется только при изменение положения головы относительно шеи. Физическая нагрузка дает резкую пульсирующую боль в затылок. Подушку надо брать высокую 

@Serg33, да, хондра присуствует конечно - если болит голова с утра и качает - трудно наслаждаться жизнью.

Проблема не в вере - а в точном диагнозе. А народ тут (да и везде) действует методом тыка - перебирает все возможные причины и лечит их (обычно симптомы). Это плохой алгоритм - тк он длинный - но другого нет.

Там же на англоязычно сайте написано - время - самый лучший доктор))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Ноя 2017)

artobelli написал(а):


> Вам виднее.
> Но я уже более менее четко понял, как и что беспокоит. Головокружение (шаткость) проявляется только при изменение положения головы относительно шеи. Физическая нагрузка дает резкую пульсирующую боль в затылок. Подушку надо брать высокую


Ветреброгенное влияние на сосуды, вполне возможно, а вот на спинной мозг, нет


----------



## artobelli (17 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ветреброгенное влияние на сосуды, вполне возможно, а вот на спинной мозг, нет


Мой невролог в обычной районной поликлинике то же самое говорит, если я ее правильно понял. Спазм артерии, вызываемый отеком, воспалением - которые вызывает грыжа (протрузия/экструзия) + видимо еще накладывается проблема с повышенным АД (что уже само по себе говорит о каких-то хронических процессах)... как-то так я теперь это вижу.


----------



## Cant (17 Ноя 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Совсем точно пчел не заброшу. Я понимаю и знаю какой они эффект дают. Я также знаю все их минусы. Они к сожалению не панацея, но довольно эффективное средство. И в то же время очень сложное в применении.
> В личку напишу. Вы так и не стали использовать этот яд?


Предпочитаю традиционную медицину)))


----------



## Serg33 (17 Ноя 2017)

artobelli написал(а):


> время - самый лучший доктор



Время т.е. это организм с момента получения травмы начинает восстанавливаться и эти алгоритмы восстановления отточены в природе до автоматизма и наилучшего результата.
Ноооо проблема в том что когда вы получаете рану на теле то сразу вы видите рану и знаете что она скоро заживет, а когда вы получаете проблему с хондрозом а ещё хуже как в моем случае с грыжей  проблема не видна а симптомы становятся не приятными когда проблема очень сильно запущена.
Так вот проблема в том что бы вовремя остановиться и начать себя правильно вести а не загнать себя в гроб.
Так что все в наших руках или человек начинает понимать свой организм или же его загонят в инвалидность доброжелатели которые его организма не чувствуют, я ужж не говорю что он и заплатит доброжелателям приличную сумму, другими словами пока у пациента есть деньги от него не отстанут!!! ))))


----------



## artobelli (17 Ноя 2017)

Serg33 написал(а):


> я ужж не говорю что он и заплатит доброжелателям приличную сумму, другими словами пока у пациента есть деньги от него не отстанут!!!


Тут палка о двух концах. На здоровье не жалко - тк деньги всегда можно заработать. Будучи здоровым.
И если есть надежда - после таких случае, особенно когда почитаешь, что люди годами мучаются и нет полноценной жизни (для меня важно в первую очередь мозг и ясное сознание) - то тут все отдашь.

А с другой да, полно случаев - онкология, метастазы в мозг - вытрясают все накопленное, сбереженное и толку - ну полгода, год продлить агонию.

В общем не самый очевидный вопрос.

PS Кардиолог знакомый сказал, что ЭКГ в пределах нормы, эхо сердца возможно покажет, есть пролапс - но "тебе это ничего не даст, дружи с неврологом по своим симптомам".


----------



## Serg33 (18 Ноя 2017)

@artobelli, я вот тут размышлял почему хондроз раньше начинается у людей умственных профессий ну и следовательно сидячих, и что больше старит организм сидячий образ жизни или же усиленная работа мозга а следовательно гармональные отклонения так как как известно мозгу требуется мнооого глюкозы ну и стрессов у умных людей больше так сказать горе от ума. Короче на этот вопрос может помочь ответить, примерно конечно, обработка больших объемов данных и статистика, в развитых странах это уже все можно легко сделать и думаю там уже делают... ну а в Россеюшке остается только молиться и верить в чудо...)))


----------



## artobelli (18 Ноя 2017)

Смотря что означает "старить"?
Мозг - это хоть и не мышца, но тоже имеет свои пределы прочности. Тяжелый умственный труд, думаю, так же вреден как и профессиональный спорт. Те математики, физики и тд - в моем представлении. У Набокова хорошая повесть на эту тему - "Защита Лужина". Там про шахматиста, правда.

Ну а сидячая работа - это тоже, понятие растяжимое. Я вот мог сидеть раньше по 10-12 часов за компом. Иногда даже больше. Без выходных. Здоровье позволяло. Сейчас думаю жесткую норму - 3-4 часа. Тем более сейчас задачи позволяет решать их сначала в уме - а это можно и лежа на диванчике. Там же можно и посерфить медхаус, лежа на иголках )))


----------



## Александр_100 (18 Ноя 2017)

artobelli написал(а):


> @Serg33, да, хондра присуствует конечно - если болит голова с утра и качает - трудно наслаждаться жизнью.
> 
> Проблема не в вере - а в точном диагнозе. А народ тут (да и везде) действует методом тыка - перебирает все возможные причины и лечит их (обычно симптомы). Это плохой алгоритм - тк он длинный - но другого нет.
> 
> Там же на англоязычно сайте написано - время - самый лучший доктор))


Да лучший доктор ты сам. А врачи нужны, чтобы помочь понять себя, лучше разобраться. Тут надо либо святило науки искать, либо самому разбираться. Я сколько не лечил свой хондроз, ни разу ни кто мне про кардиологию ни сказал ничего, пока сам не догадался, что что-то не так.

@artobelli, Очень сложно. Но если долго мучиться, то что-нибудь получится.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (18 Ноя 2017)

Я, господа, скажу вам, что ортопед кмн мне сказала, что артерии оч прочные и их попробуй пережит, а вот вены можно, но это случается скорее при травмах , ДТП. Остальные наши страхи про спиные мозги это все невротики, тк адекватный человек он получится и дальше будет работать и не вникать, а невротик полезет на сайты искать симптомы и причины и Дале если вылечит одно, у него заболит другое - это тревожное расстройство, это я говорю о том, что. Вы  в 30 лет паритесь про своё сердце, а если у вас случится тахикардия, то все?!!! Блин я щас маикриться начну, Александр,  о что у вас увидели пару экстрасистол не говорит о том, что у вас кардиология , это у всех и это нормально, и если эхо нормальное у вас, то все нормально, забудьте вы про кардиологию.


----------



## Cant (18 Ноя 2017)

я же говорю, очередную палочку-выручалочку нашел...


----------



## Александр_100 (18 Ноя 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, ЭХО нормальное. Но ЭКГ показывает аритмию. Она мне померила два раза давление. Один раз показало 183 и туже включила второй раз 120. Она глаза округлила на это и сказала, что первый раз такое видит. В среду пойду по вешаю суточный монитор ЭКГ, посмотрим что покажет. И анализы крови сдать. Еще она мне про глютен сказала.
На самом деле похоже все сходится. Я подозреваю у себя две проблемы. 
1) Это глютен. Он для меня яд похоже. Анализ на него 1 декабря будит.
2) Из-за глютена плохое усвоение пиши и как следствие нарушение солевого баланса калия, мания, натрия в организме. Отсюда потеря веса, бесконечная диарея, головокружение, быстрая усталось и т.п.
Я и так уже половину продуктов запретил себе 2 года назад. Теперь второй этап корректировки всего этого. 
После отказа на 100% от глютена больному по лучшеть может в течении двух недель уже.
Посмотрим результаты. Глютен больше не кушаю не дожидаясь анализа.
Я уже давно подозревал, что причина хондроза в питании.
Питаться без глютена в современном мире сложно. Т.к. все что производят в магазине оно содержит глютен. Они его используют как клей при производстве. Он не считается ядовитым веществом, но у меня похоже на него аллергия. Придется покупать простые продукты и готовить самим из них еду.

*Нельзя кушать с глютеновой болезнью.*
Злаки: пшеница, ячмень, овес и рожь. Соответственно, все продукты из данных злаков под запретом: хлеб и хлебобулочные изделия сладкая и несладкая выпечка (торты, кексы, пирожные, пирожки, пицца, блины, печенье) отруби каши, в т.ч. манка макаронные изделия продукты в панировке из муки перечисленных злаков Гастрономические продукты: колбасы, сосиски, котлеты, тефтели… Продукты из сои Конфеты Мороженное Готовые сухие завтраки Крутоны Соусы и заправки к салатам промышленного производства Майонез Крабовые палочки Картофель фри Чипсы Специи (смеси), бульонные кубики и порошки Супы, вторые блюда, овощи-гарниры промышленного производства Пиво Недистиллированная водка Кус-кус Сыры с плесенью Консервы в томатном соусе или томатной пасте Чурчхела Запрещенные пищевые добавки: Е150 Е160 Е411 Е637 Е636 Е953 Е965

Список большой, но если внимательно почитать. То это все вредные продукты в принципе! Не все конечно, но многие.
Так, что не стоит жалеть о том, что ты больше не будишь все это кушать!
Я 60-70% это списка давно уже не кушаю.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (18 Ноя 2017)

Глютен это она вам сказала? Лишь предположение это. Когда у меня зимой было тревожное расстройство и панические атаки я весила 39 кг)))) ваша потеря веса может быть от нервов, так от них есть синдром активного вроде кишечника, про диарею не подскажу,  что вы едите я не знаю, лучше сдайте кровь, хз от чего вы худеете и от чего тааак прыгает давление, холтер покажет ваше давление)) хондроз это как морщины это старение, какой ещё нафиг глютен, вы не будете его есть, но с каждым днём вы будете все больше стареть и хондроз будет

Да вам просто сказали про глютен, никто ещё вас не обследовал че за бред

Да измерять надо ручным прибором, так точнее, а про диарею вы раньше не писали только про мышцы, так и писали бы все жалобы, а-то с каждым днём все новые симптомы, завтра ещё че вам скажут и вы это найдёте у себя


----------



## Александр_100 (18 Ноя 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, Да это она сказала про глютен! Анализы сдал, посмотрим, что покажут. 
Я понимаю, что может быть от нервов. Поскольку анализов крови я типа на магний, калий, глютен я никогда не сдавал, то вот сейчас занялся капитально этим. Может и ерунда окажется. 
По поводу расстройства живота, я не писал, т.к. тут вроде сайт о позвоночнике.
На самом деле я сколько помню у меня всю жизнь склонность к диареи и метеоризму. Но раньше это не было так выражено. Потом когда начал мучиться с хондрозом симптомы расстройства стали увеличиваться. Но мне доктор, который щупал органы говорил, что это у тебя дело не в органах, это позвонки защемляют нервы и органы неправильно работают. К тому же сделав УЗИ брюшной полости оказалось, что там все чисто. Нет чтобы анализы сделать. В 2016 г. было совсем плохо было полнейшее расстройство пищеварения, а также сильно мычал хондроз. Я ограничил тогда питание. Т.е. я перестал почти все продукты с Е кодами, все консервы, копчености. Почти перестал. Хлеб стал редко есть. Все это привело к частичной нормализации в пищеварения. Если перевести на глютен, то я его меньше стал потреблять. В этот период я очень ощущал и до сих пор ощущают свои "ПЛАСТИЛИНОВЫЕ МЫШЦЫ". Я почему их все и растягивал, и пчел ставить это снимало этот синдром. Т.е. мышцы на холодную очень плохо работают. Пока разогретые более менее нормально. Стоит посидеть на стуле или на корточках, потом встаешь и они не сразу разгибаются, болят и т.п. Причем очень странно то, что это не всегда бывает и бывало. Я бесконечно экспериментировал с питанием. И бывали дни когда мышцы становились более менее лучше. Но я никак до сих пор не мог все это собрать и придумать себе диету, от которой мне лучше становилось.
И тут вчера появился глютен! По симптомам подходит. Я рассказал врачу вчера всю симптоматику, она дала список анализов, какие сделать и сказала про глютен.
Я не знаю. Может это все фигня. Анализы покажут. Ничего не буду выдумывать. Но очень подходит по симптомам.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (18 Ноя 2017)

На солнышке может бывать почаще, на море?))для настроения и для мышц поди тоже полезно)) анализы хорошо, что сдали


----------



## Александр_100 (18 Ноя 2017)

Только сегодня сдал анализы. Результаты на глютен 1 декабря 2017г. будит. На соли в понедельник узнаю.
На солнышке бываю все лето на даче каждый выходной туда езжу. Кстати там я лучше себя чувствую, там горная Шория, Мундыбаш.
На море был давно в 2005 г. А после этого как дети пошли, так все работа, семя, болезнь - замкнутый круг. День сурка! Вот пессимизм и копится зимой. Летом я на этом сайте не сидел, т.к. солнышко давала много оптимизма. А сейчас зима, плохо. И почему мы в спячку как медведи не впадаем? Я бы не против был уснуть в октябре, а проснуться так эдак в апреле! Зато тело нормально бы выспалось и может болеть перестало.
А кстати медведи после спячки хондрозом не страдают? Они же столько лежат, все мышцы должны атрофироваться за пол года. А они встают и двигаются как-то. Хотя вспомните кто ломал конечности, месяц в гипсе и потом конечость не двигается. Это интересный вопрос!


----------



## Serg33 (18 Ноя 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> А врачи нужны, чтобы помочь понять себя, лучше разобраться. Тут надо либо святило науки искать, либо самому разбираться. Я сколько не лечил свой хондроз, ни разу ни кто мне про кардиологию ни сказал ничего, пока сам не догадался, что что-то не так


Врачи нужны никто не спорит, но не доброжелатели!!! Врач от доброжелателей отличается тем что он способен сказать пациенту правду несмотря не на что (на то они и клятву гиппократа дают), а пациент уже имеет право на выбор.
 А доброжелатели извиняюсь за выражение вешают лапшу на уши хорошо если не навредят хуже если они в стремлении наживы причинят вред, на западе таких эскулапов мигом затаскают по судам а в России расцвет мошенничества во всем в том числе и в медицине.


----------



## artobelli (19 Ноя 2017)

Дача - это хорошо. Сегодня тоже был - поработал, пожарил сосисок. Красота!11

На Западе медицина уже давно - бизнес. Самый большой внутренний долг США - это на медицинские расходы. Причем, как и везде - никому не выгодно излечивать - большей частью медикаментами снимаются симптомы. А взять психологов - это же покупка "друга" на час, раз в неделю.

Поэтому остается самому разбираться, тыркаться, читать, пробовать и тд.


----------



## Александр_100 (19 Ноя 2017)

Общую цепочку и взаимосвязи все рано придется самому собирать по кускам. Как я и делаю. Все равно придется разобрать в организме не хуже медработника. Иначе так и будишь болеть.
А медицина это бизнес. Выгодно снимать симптомы и не долечивать пациентов до конца. Понятно, что не все можно вылечить. Но кое что можно. А главное много чего можно предупредить. Про это я уже писал, что надо обследование в детстве проходить.
Вот сейчас как подтвердиться моя болячка с глютеном, так поведу детей на анализ кровь сдавать. Т.к. я прочитал эта болячка очень скрытная по началу. Т.е. она до определенного возраста проявляется не явно. А в определенном возрасте года степень разрушения организма достигает какой-то степени, начинаются проблемы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Ноя 2017)

> А медицина это бизнес. Выгодно снимать симптомы и не долечивать пациентов до конца. Понятно, что не все можно вылечить.


Вот даже интересно, как это Вы себе представляете?


----------



## Александр_100 (19 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, Одни выпускают лекарства, а другие их выписываю. А за выписку лекарств врачи получают откат. Это я точно знаю. Система откатов налажена четко не только в медицине. У нас у проектировщиков такая же система - закладываешь оборудование и тебе бонусы за это продавцы платят. Логика какая, чем больше покупают лекарств, тем лучше. А если все здоровы будут кто будит ходить лечиться и лекарства покупать? 
Также как с машинами. Весь мир сидит на нефтяной игле, почему, потому, что это выгодно. Изобретать авто, которая будит ездить не на бензине просто не выгодно! По этому весь мир на нефтяной игле и на медицинской! Вот вам и бизнес.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Ноя 2017)

@Александр_100, откаты за лекарства из стандарта не дают, за БАДы дают.
А стандарт, он есть открытый.
Контролируйте.


----------



## Александр_100 (19 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, По моему еще дают за покупку различных средств ортопедических например. Это тоже часть бизнеса корсеты, наколенники, стельки, ортопедическая обувь и т.п.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Ноя 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, По моему еще дают за покупку различных средств ортопедических например. Это тоже часть бизнеса корсеты, наколенники, стельки, ортопедическая обувь и т.п.


Дают, дают.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (19 Ноя 2017)

Я ещё раз скажу, что я не врач, возможно у вас и правда проблемы со здоровьем, Александр, но в сообщении вы написали уж не ответ ли на вопрос, от чего такое состояние? Вы написали, что все было хорошо, потом работа, семья,дети и болезнь... не мое дело, но вы этого хотели? Ну семью, детей, они вам в радость или нет? Работу любите? Просто это может быть причиной вашего состояния вполне

Ух ты, откаты )))) ееее


----------



## Александр_100 (19 Ноя 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, частично так и есть это ответ на вопрос, вы правы. Работу я свою люблю, но она меня уничтожает просто! Т.е. мне нельзя было сидячую работу, она меня сгубила. И по этому я парой не на вижу эту работу. А сейчас я не могу её поменять по причине того, что здоровье не важное. Семья дети это я люблю! Тяжело конечно. Просто все это вместе с болезнью превращается в день сурка. И ты как бы любишь все это и в тоже время ненавидишь все это. Не на видишь все это в целом, все это вмести с болезнь. Кажется, что надо куда-то себя просто деть. Хочется открыть дверь и выйти из лабиринта. Любая болезнь она психологически давит, особенно если все это продолжается долго, да еще с разными симптомами. Нет с ума я нес ходил и к психологу мне не надо и в церковь тоже. Я умею уравновесить себя сам даже с этой болезнью, просто сил хватает наверное. Я просто трачу много энергии на эту болячку. Это очень обидно. Я бы лучше потратил это на что-то полезное. Я люблю заниматься все. Я не знаю, что такое лень и не понимаю, почему некоторые люди сидят на лавочке и пьют пиво. Дайте мне здоровье и "я переверну земной шар"! Наверное именно по этому у меня его отняли это здоровье. Я столько хочу сделать и столько хочу попробовать, что когда я подсчитал, то выяснил, что мне жизни в принципе не хватит на это. Мой девиз - _я все могу и все умею, если чего не умею научусь_. Люблю работать и головой и руками и постоянно осваивать что-то новое. Стоит мне хоть чуть чуть получшеть, я сразу начинаю чем-то заниматься.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (20 Ноя 2017)

У вас много убеждений странных и жалений себя) Почему же вы не понимаете людей, которые пьют пиво на лавочке, они имеют на это право) че хотят, то и пусть пьют) Вы везде пишете, что здоровье Ваше отняли  и у вас болезнь, а диагноз (если не секрет) какой? Проблемы с спиной и мышцами есть ну у всех ,я думаю. Я не говорю, что Вы сходите с ума, отнюдь! Но психотерапевт Вам бы не помешал. Ваш "лабиринт" и "день сурка" я понимаю, Вы отец большого семейства и это нелегко, но нужно давать себе отдых, возьмите отпуск и сгоняйте отдохнуть, пусть даже один, или с супругой. Знаете же, чтобы хорошо работать - нужно хорошо отдыхать. На счет работы - от того, что она "сидячая" - это не причина не любить работу. Вы либо лукавите и Вам она не нравится и Вы вынуждены...либо Вы заморочились на "сидении" если ты любишь и горишь работой, то ты не обращаешь внимание, что ты там "сидишь" ведь можно же найти время периодически вставать, делать зарядку на работе пару раз в день! Если бы Вы работали на "стоячей" работе, Вы бы не меньше уставали от того, что Вы устали стоять либо ходить! ИМХО. По-моему Вас никто не сгубил, как Вы пишете) Вы там живы и бодро ходите в своих этих странных ботиночках))) Любишь и ненавидишь, на лицо внутренний конфликт, от того и борьба и желание уйти от реальности в болезнь. Опять же повторюсь, я не знаю, может Вы и вправду там весь больной и разваливаетесь по молекулам, ой, а там не от Вас молекула отвалилась, вон же лежит?!!!??? Подберите же ее, она Вам еще пригодится и прилепите обратно)
Я могу быть не права, но я думаю ,что Ваша хандра как минимум и львиная доля Ваших симптомов и настроения исходят из вашего конфликта внутри. И гланвое, что сам ты до этого не дойдешь и не додумаешься. Может быть все хорошо, все как у всех, но человек этого не хочет и ему не надо это и он начинает бунтовать, а точнее его нервная система. Я не говорю, что Вы не любите семью и работу, но Вы перегораете - это факт. Попробуйте перестать тратить силы на болячку, а порешать свой внутренний конфликт, принять ршение по поводу работы (вы не такой уж больной, сможете ее сменить, или не менять - а пересмотреть к ней отношение), так же решить вопрос в семье, может отдохнуть в отпуске какое -то время, поговорить во всяком случае и обсудить в семье проблемы, которые могут быть. Вы многое хотите сделать ,Вы написали, дак что же не делаете?)) Вперед, делайте, анализы же все сдали, вот пока результаты ждете - делайте. Ощущение, будто Вы ждете, что найдут у вас страшенную болезнь и причину Вашего самочувствия. Если же не найдут - прислушайтесь к моим словам, иногда все на поверхности плавает, ответ в том числе)

А ваши эти первые симптомы хандры и головокружения появились у Вас когда (вместе с прыганием давления) и какие обстоятельства в это время у вас в жизни были? Щас разложим Александра по полочкам))


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (20 Ноя 2017)




----------



## Александр_100 (20 Ноя 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, 
Да нет у меня никакого конфликта с самим собою. И не нужно деньги тратить на психиатра. Я вполне психически могу себя контролировать.
Я же говорю, что когда самочувствие хорошее, то все вообще замечательно! Только такое бывает редко.
Если расписывать все  с 2011 г, то это долго тут писать.
В разные годы было все по разному. Мне кажется, что сейчас это уже больше проблема головокружения аритмии в сердце, чем хондроз. Хотя точно сказать сложно.
Прыгающее давление я не так давно обнаружил в сентябре по моему. Оно у меня постоянно скачет и с утра и вечером и днем. Иногда сильно скачет, а иногда не очень.
Буду исследовать к концу недели, узнаю результаты наверное.
Примерно до лета 2017г я мучился в основном с проблемами спины. Головокружение было не таким частым не таким сильным. Потом проблемы спины постепенно ушли в ремиссию. А головокружение обострилось довольно сильно.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (20 Ноя 2017)

да опять 25, не нужен вам психиатр) а психотерапевт бы не помешал)) причем тут вообще психический контроль, да вы (имхо) психически здоровы вполне) ну нет, так и нет) спина прошла и это радует) когда пройдут скачки давления и пройдет голова, но когда начнется "новая веселуха" (если начнется), тогда подумайте над моими словами)) счастливо, не болейте!)


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (20 Ноя 2017)

когда я Вам задавала вопрос, когда началось, я не имела в виду год, а события, которые фоном проходили в это время в Вашей жизни, просто если не найдете у себя болезней, но ничего не пройдет, то подумайте над событиями, свяжите их с самочувствием, поработаете головой и возможно отпустит) А конфликт есть) по крайней мере Вы его отписали) :Р
Это видео не Вам, блин ,как его удалить) я хотела ег оскинут ьв другую тему, где про АД рассуждали


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (20 Ноя 2017)

ПРоблема аритмии?? А Вы если бы не сделали ЭКГ, Вы эту аритмию чувствуете вообще как-то? ПРоблема аритмии..пока вам этого не сказали, вы даже не подозревали об этом) Щас холтер повешают вам и посмотрят ваши эти проблемные аритмии)) До этого Вы тут нам про мышцы говорили, что там проблема) а еще глютен появился)) 
Я не спорю, бывают сердечники, но единичная аритмия - это обычно не проблема для человека) это как бы организм делает как ему надо и как ему поудобнее)


----------



## Александр_100 (20 Ноя 2017)

А смысл в психотропных препаратах?
Вот к примеру возьмем один день.
Встал с утра. Сделал зарядку, чувствую себя более менее хорошо. Пошел в магазин, прошел 1,0 км, в процессе ходьбы накрыло головокружение, слабость, ощущение холода, дошел домой, полежал 1 час, полегчало. Пошел погулял с детьми, гуляли довольно активно, никаких проблем не было почти. Пришел домой, сел обедать бац снова накрыло, слабость, голова кружится, полежал полегчало. Потом посидел поделал работу, часа три более менее нормально. Ближе к вечеру пошел сел в машину поехал помыть, доехал до автомойки вышел сел, хлоп опять головокружение, слабость и т.п. Доехал до дому немного прошло. Вечером сделал зарядку эффект разный бывает может и ничего, а может снова накроет.
Бывали дни когда накрывает, так что совсем ничего делать не можешь. Помню в сентябре месяц накрывало и давило по почти целый день. Благо я дома могу работать не привязан 100% к офису. Если плохо дома сижу работу делаю. Иногда даже лежу почти.
Может быть холодно, может быть жарко, хотя температура одинакова в помещении.
Конечно кода тебя постоянно долбает так каждый день по много раз, то начинаешь ненавидеть все вокруг. 
Мы уже тут обсуждали все это как-то в какой-то теме.


----------



## Cant (20 Ноя 2017)

Еще полгода назад ему говорили про ипохондрию. Ничего не поменялось)) все так же ищем болячки))


----------



## Александр_100 (20 Ноя 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, Я и сам про аритмию не думал никогда. Это просто решил случайно пойти проверить кардиологию. Я всегда думал. что головокружение оно из-за нестабильности шеи, головой неудачно повернул, раз и у тебя спазм сосуда.
Последние именно такие сильные головокружения начались 11 авгруста 2017г. По признакам был реально сильный приступ синдрома позвоночной артерии. Люди у кого было знают. Шум в ушах, потом катает как на вертолете. Ты даже лежать не можешь, т.к. ощущение, как буд-то ты падаешь куда-то. Вестибулярный аппарат с ума сходит. У меня так было два раза только. Один раз в 2015г. Но тогда прошло за один день и все. А по мелочи я это называю накрывает по несколько раз в день каждый день.
Раньше когда стреляло и болели ноги, немели пятки до весны 2017г, то проблем с головокружением не было совсем. Сидеть очень трудно было, ходить тоже трудно. От вибрации в машине сразу немели ноги. Это все прошло уже пол года как. Зато голова съезжает.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (20 Ноя 2017)

Cant написал(а):


> Еще полгода назад ему говорили про ипохондрию. Ничего не поменялось)) все так же ищем болячки))


Кант) но у него давление прыгает опять же от 200 почти до 90 за минуту что ли) пусть уж он проверит сердце. Как говорят, пусть вначале обследует все, а потом придет к психотерапевту) ПРоблема втом, что если это правда ипохондрия и тд, то он не успокоится, т.к. органов и систем в организме туева хуча и ему жизни не хватит,чтобы все исследовать) И он буде ткаждый месяц новое придумывать(( Но опять же, пусть проверится, а-то дело то такое, но на невротика очоч похожь)


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (20 Ноя 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> А смысл в психотропных препаратах?
> Вот к примеру возьмем один день.
> Встал с утра. Сделал зарядку, чувствую себя более менее хорошо. Пошел в магазин, прошел 1,0 км, в процессе ходьбы накрыло головокружение, слабость, ощущение холода, дошел домой, полежал 1 час, полегчало. Пошел погулял с детьми, гуляли довольно активно, никаких проблем не было почти. Пришел домой, сел обедать бац снова накрыло, слабость, голова кружится, полежал полегчало. Потом посидел поделал работу, часа три более менее нормально. Ближе к вечеру пошел сел в машину поехал помыть, доехал до автомойки вышел сел, хлоп опять головокружение, слабость и т.п. Доехал до дому немного прошло. Вечером сделал зарядку эффект разный бывает может и ничего, а может снова накроет.
> Бывали дни когда накрывает, так что совсем ничего делать не можешь. Помню в сентябре месяц накрывало и давило по почти целый день. Благо я дома могу работать не привязан 100% к офису. Если плохо дома сижу работу делаю. Иногда даже лежу почти.
> ...


Я видео о психотропных препаратах отправить хотела не Вам, а девушке из соседней темы наоборот! Чтобы она перед тем как употреблять посмотрела его. Понятно?)


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (20 Ноя 2017)

Че мне вот личн окажется странным так это то, что его накрывает, как он вышеописал именно дома. либо в помещениях. Т.е. он ходит, занят чем-то и все норм, это как минимум странно! А пришел "сел" и накрыло, чет подозрительно. Бегает, не накрывает, а дома накрывает. Следующий вопрос, что такого "хорошего" у него дома и чем занята его голова, что его там частенько наркывает???!!!


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (20 Ноя 2017)

А онемения Ваши вы проверяли, грыжи там мрт? или уже прошло все!? Ну ПА возникают точно также и от ваших позвоночных артерий не зависят никак и тоже как на вертолете.


----------



## Александр_100 (20 Ноя 2017)

@Cant, Очень сомневаюсь насчет ипохондрии. Скорее всего кардиология!
Просто у меня и хондроз и кардиология скорее всего. И если ходрозом я занимаюсь и там есть положительные сдвиги, а кардиологией я не занимался никогда.
Давление сидишь измеряешь может быть и 180 и тут же наживаешь 120. 
Я понимаю, тут чем больше начинаешь писать, тем тебя больше загонят в психушку. Это такая склонна у людей на этом сайте. Не знаю почему?
Вот сейчас например сижу лицо как бы горит, голова вроде не кружится, ощущение как буд-то температура есть. Но померить её нет на самом деле.


----------



## Cant (20 Ноя 2017)

Думаю, я могу с давлением похожую штуку проделать. Просто с дыханием во время измерений поиграть))
А насчет "накрывает", даже думать не надо. Идет в магазин, голова ничем не занята, пошли мысли " чего там у меня с шеей, с артериями и пр.?" и тут же начинает накрывать. Выходит с детьми гулять, голова занята детьми, и все хорошо, ничего не накрывает. И так далее. Просто Александр слишком много об этом думает...


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (20 Ноя 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> @Cant, Очень сомневаюсь насчет ипохондрии. Скорее всего кардиология!


Типичное заблуждение невротиков, психушка к Вам отношения не имеет! ипохондрия - это не психушка, она у многих если что. Да, у вас скорее кардиология ,а именно у вас скорее экстрасистолы, скажите потом сколько на холтере их поймают. Я так поняла других отклонений на экг нет  и на узи сердца, но экстрасистола - это пипец, вы меня уж простите, это огромная проблема, просто жесть какая!!!


----------



## Александр_100 (20 Ноя 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, накрывает и на улице тоже. На улице чаще накрывает. Иногда можно пройти и 10 км пешком и все почти нормально. А можно пройти 3 км и тебя уже накрыло и дальнейшая прогулка она через силу уже.
Дома накрывает обычно после улицы. Т.е. ты на улице побыл, физически по занимался, пока был процесс физ занятий было более менее нормально. Как только пришел домой, сел, организм стал остывать и в этот время может накрыть.
Я думаю что это связано с сердечными ритмами.
На перепад температуры может быть. Дома тепло, на улице зима.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (20 Ноя 2017)

Cant написал(а):


> Думаю, я могу с давлением похожую штуку проделать. Просто с дыханием во время измерений поиграть))


Сейчас он перестанет думать о голове, у него она пройдет и начнет думать о сердце и у него начнется стенокардия


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (20 Ноя 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> ...
> Вот сейчас например сижу лицо как бы горит, голова вроде не кружится, ощущение как буд-то температура есть. Но померить её нет на самом деле.


Я чай когда попью, у меня тоже лицо как бы горит? О божеее...что же делать!? А экстрасистола не появлялась еще?))) И че, что оно блин горит? Это нормально и это у всех, а еще когда понервничаешь или когда жарко, или когда орз или когда простите оргазм блин


----------



## Cant (20 Ноя 2017)

@Александр_100, я Вас умоляю, какая психушка??? Никто не говорит Вам, что Вы ненормальный. Ипохондрия - это тоже болезнь.
Кстати, адрес-то скинете?


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (20 Ноя 2017)

Cant написал(а):


> Думаю, я могу с давлением похожую штуку проделать. Просто с дыханием во время измерений поиграть))
> А насчет "накрывает", даже думать не надо. Идет в магазин, голова ничем не занята, пошли мысли " чего там у меня с шеей, с артериями и пр.?" и тут же начинает накрывать. Выходит с детьми гулять, голова занята детьми, и вме хорошо, ничего не накрывает. И так далее. Просто Александр слишком много об этом думает...


Я тоже могу, щас испугаюсь бенгальского тигра и оно у меня подскачет в миг 150)))


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (20 Ноя 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Накрывает и на улице тоже. На улице чаще накрывает. Иногда можно пройти и 10 км пешком и все почти нормально. А можно пройти 3 км и тебя уже накрыло и дальнейшая прогулка она через силу уже.
> Дома накрывает обычно после улицы. Т.е. ты а улице побыл, физически по занимался, пока был процесс физ занятий было более менее нормально. Как только пришел домой, сел, организм стал остывать и в этот время может накрыть.
> Я думаю что это связано с сердечными ритмами.
> На перепад температуры может быть. Дома тепло, на улице зима.


А что если у вас экстрасистолит ,а ы это время голова не кружится? Карочи ,я ходила с холтером и он у меня поймал 3 экстрасистолы, по времени там зафиксировано, я в это время ходила с листочком, который и вам дадут и писала свои ощущения, и в тот момен ту меня ничего не кружилось, я их даже не почувствовала.Просто вам на размышление, что не факт, что это от них


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (20 Ноя 2017)

Раньше времени не паникуйте за сердце. Вы легли на экг, нервничали, сердце и дало аритмию, я если просто понервничаю, у меня экстрасистолит, я их чувствую, дыхание сбивается. У вас они могут быть от нервов .что сокрее и всего!))


----------



## Александр_100 (20 Ноя 2017)

Экстрасистолия.  Да на это похоже по симптомам.



ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> Раньше времени не паникуйте за сердце. Вы легли на экг, нервничали, сердце и дало аритмию, я если просто понервничаю, у меня экстрасистолит, я их чувствую, дыхание сбивается. У вас они могут быть от нервов .что сокрее и всего!))


Да я понимаю.

_При определении лечебной тактики учитывается форма и локализация экстрасистолии. Единичные экстрасистолы, не вызванные кардиальной патологией, лечения не требуют. *Если развитие экстрасистолии обусловлено заболеваниями пищеварительной, эндокринной систем, сердечной мышцы, лечение начинают с основного заболевания.*_
Вот у меня скорее всего это заболевание от плохо работающего пищеварения.
И тут посмотрим если это виноват глютен, значит будим без него. Я уже его перестал кушать на всякий случай. Посмотрим как будут результаты.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (20 Ноя 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> _При определении лечебной тактики учитывается форма и локализация экстрасистолии. Единичные экстрасистолы, не вызванные кардиальной патологией, лечения не требуют. *Если развитие экстрасистолии обусловлено заболеваниями пищеварительной, эндокринной систем, сердечной мышцы, лечение начинают с основного заболевания.*_
> Вот у меня скорее всего это заболевание от плохо работающего пищеварения.
> И тут посмотрим если это виноват глютен, значит будим без него. Я уже его перестал кушать на всякий случай. Посмотрим как будут результаты.


Это верно) Дождитесь вы результатов, и кушайте хорошую пищу с витаминами) гастроэнтеролога посетите, раз Вы считаете, что у вас пищеварение) Но они могут быть и просто так и от нервов и они у всех присутствуют) Может глютен вам и не вреден)) И не читайте форумы пока)) Зря я блин сказала как называется аритмия, ну зачем я это сделалаааа , Вы сейчас все у себя найдете) нееееет


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (20 Ноя 2017)

Кстати, пищеварительная система оч тонко реагирует на ипохондрию)))


----------



## Александр_100 (20 Ноя 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> Это верно) Дождитесь вы результатов, и кушайте хорошую пищу с витаминами) гастроэнтеролога посетите, раз Вы считаете, что у вас пищеварение) Но они могут быть и просто так и от нервов и они у всех присутствуют) Может глютен вам и не вреден)) И не читайте форумы пока)) Зря я блин сказала как называется аритмия, ну зачем я это сделалаааа , Вы сейчас все у себя найдете) нееееет


Я уже прочитал. "Меня больше всего обрадовало, то что я могу умереть внезапно!"  Хоть мучиться долго не буду!   Главное, чтобы лет на 20 хватило детей вырастить!


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (20 Ноя 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Я уже прочитал. "Меня больше всего обрадовало, то что я могу умереть внезапно!"  Хоть мучиться долго не буду!   Главное, чтобы лет на 20 хватило детей вырастить!


а вдруг, вопреки стараниям вы проживете до 80 лет с такой фигней в голове, вот это мучения будут!


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (20 Ноя 2017)

Че ж Вы тогда до сих пор-то не умерли от своих экстрасистол? Блин, это капец, я теперь на 100 проц уверена, что все Ваши анализы будут абсолютно нормальными и что у вас проблема в голове!


----------



## Cant (20 Ноя 2017)

Ну, если подумать. Столько врачей пройдено, никто не хочет (или не может?) помочь. Почему? Может, потому что не их профиль? Потому, что по их части ничего нет? Кмк, врачи Александру это тоже говорили, только он слышит только то, что хочет услышать... И носит деньги тем, кто ему поддакивает


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (20 Ноя 2017)

нет, все. я не могу этот ваш бред читать боьше) я уже сама начала переживать. Хорошо, что по стандарту у врача по 12,5 минут на человека что ли, чтобы вот избегать таких суждений от пациентов, а-то переубеждать их нервов не хватит и времени. это жесть ,простите


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (20 Ноя 2017)

Cant написал(а):


> Ну, если подумать. Столько врачей пройдено, никто не хочет (или не может?) помочь. Почему? Может, потому что не их профиль? Потому, что по их части ничего нет? Кмк, врачи Александру это тоже говорили, только он слышит только то, что хочет услышать... И носит деньги тем, кто ему поддакивает


блин, я сочувствую его жене, такой замороченный на себе муж - это жесть.
Пусть он еще каланоскопом проверит себе все! И узи сердца переделает, а-то вдруг аппарат был плохой  или узист проглядел...Холтер вешает пусть на 3 суток, чтоб уж наверняка.


----------



## Cant (20 Ноя 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Я уже прочитал. "Меня больше всего обрадовало, то что я могу умереть внезапно!"  Хоть мучиться долго не буду!   Главное, чтобы лет на 20 хватило детей вырастить!


В наше время большинство умирает "внезапно". Теперь постоянно об этом думать, что-ли? У меня знакомый на днях умер, 35 лет, инфаркт. Внезапно. И что теперь, мне тоже помыться, одеться и лечь ждать?)))


----------



## Александр_100 (20 Ноя 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина,
На данный момент если бы не эта слабость и головокружения то я абсолютно здоров на все 100%. Проблемы с мышцами, там заболело, там потянул, я вообще не беру сейчас с расчет. Это не так страшно. Даже онемение и то я смог почти убрать зарядкой.



Cant написал(а):


> Ну, если подумать. Столько врачей пройдено, никто не хочет (или не может?) помочь. Почему? Может, потому что не их профиль? Потому, что по их части ничего нет? Кмк, врачи Александру это тоже говорили, только он слышит только то, что хочет услышать... И носит деньги тем, кто ему поддакивает


Согласен! Но тут есть одна такая истина. Человек на разных этапах воспринимает информацию по разному. Возможно мне и раньше что-то говорили, но мозг просто не был готов воспринимать эту информацию. По разным причинам.


Cant написал(а):


> В наше время большинство умирает "внезапно". Теперь постоянно об этом думать, что-ли? У меня знакомый на днях умер, 35 лет, инфаркт. Внезапно. И что теперь, мне тоже помыться, одеться и лечь ждать?)))


Зачем ждать. Надо жить! Я никогда не жду. Я пытаюсь жить, даже не смотря на проблемы.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (20 Ноя 2017)

и тут Остапа понесло...

а на алкоголь реакция какая у вас? Может вам коньячку или винца немного пригубить?)


----------



## Александр_100 (20 Ноя 2017)

Я пробовал с алкоголем разным с вином, водкой, коньяком. В итоге эффект синдрома удваивается просто. смотря конечно сколько выпить. Бросил в конечном счете эти эксперименты. Сейчас совсем не принимаю алкоголь. И так хватает веселья в голове.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (20 Ноя 2017)

тогда лучше не стоит))


----------



## Александр_100 (20 Ноя 2017)

Как я считаю все понятно. Лечение хондроза связано с приемом колов, таблеток, пчел. Это стимулирует организм с одной стороны, но разрушает с другой. На каждого по разному влияет. У меня слаба иммунная система похоже. Я вот например антибиотики не могу пить почти, после 3-го дня я с горшка уже не слажу.
По этому лечение одно болезни породило другую сердечно-сосудистую, иммунную. Залечился короче. Раньше хоть 77 весил при росте 190. А сейчас 67 кг,  меньше это уже дистрофия. Надеюсь не дойдет до неё. Это все тоже показатель того, что организм просто устал. Благо хондроз немного удалось утихомирить. Теперь осталось восстановить вегетативную, пищевую и сердечно-сосудистою системы и буду здоров! 

Если бы я знал, что такое УВТ в 2011 г. Может быть все бы пошло по другому. Тогда было 100% проблема только с мышцами тела. Только тогда по моему в нашем городе и не было этого УВТ поди.
Надо было расслабить вовремя мышцы механически и был бы здоров! А меня как начали лечить с начало таблетками уколами, банками, потом .......Нельзя так долго лечится короче!
Надо массу тела набрать. А она не набирается уже два года.
По тому лечится долго вредно для здоровья!


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (20 Ноя 2017)

@Александр_100, Вы за весом лучше последите, анерексия начнется, необратимые процессы и привет...Вы что совсем не кушаете? Потеря такая в весе может быть хоть от чего, хоть от заболеваний, хоть от иммунных, хоть от стресса. Блин ,с таким весом вот сил у вас и нет и голова кружится, е мае. Какая сердечно - сосудистая в 30 лет

Разве есть уколы от остеохондроза) это ж естественный процесс, или вы про НПВП, так и и нельзя много ставить и пить, они же на желудок сильно действуют пагубно...


----------



## Александр_100 (20 Ноя 2017)

Это я понимаю. Не поверите. Кушаю очень много. Вопрос в том, сколько из этого усваивается? Что-то неправильно работает как я и говорю. Надо просто понять, что.
У меня организм работает интересно. Люди в основном мучаются как? Ой я вот кушаю сладкого много, булочек и у меня все это откладывается везде. У меня все просто. Стоит только переборщить с едой, организм просто все это выбрасывает через сбой в пищеварении и ничего не откладывается. Я уже с питанием давно заморачиваюсь.
Открыл для себя пергу, пчелиный хлеб. Хороша штука с нею пищеварение по лучше работает немного.
А так я уже всяко пробовал с питанием за 2 года.
Я зациклился на хондрозе. Надо обследования другие сделать.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (20 Ноя 2017)

эм, когда у меня был стресс я тоже ела и не полнела и весила 40 кг)) нервишки это все могут быть. Вам не надо сладкие булочки , в них пользы нет, мясо, молочка ,фрукты овощи орехи, у доктора Ступина есть также рекомендации про "лакомства диска") Это не сбой, это из-за вегетатики, все правильно работает ,почитайте про астению...у вас походит) До ваших беганий по врачам и обследований вес наверняка был в норме

да ладно, обследуйте все, что есть)) если не найдут, может дойдет тогда, а если найдут - то и вылечат

и все-таки, недавно вы писали про артерии, теперь кардиология, а артерии уже разжало?)))а глютен как же?) я просто уже жду пока вам не станет самому смешно от ваших доводов)


----------



## Александр_100 (20 Ноя 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, До болезни было на 10 кг больше. Вегетатика точно расстроена.
Продукты делятся на три группы.
1) Продукты, которые я проверил, они не вызывают сбой пищеварения.
2) Продукты, которые иногда вызываю, а иногда не вызывают сбой пищеварения не понятно от чего зависит.
3) Продукты, которые всегда вызывают сбой пищеварения.
Кстати с молочными продуктами грустно. Они все вызывают сбой пищеварения. Лактоза для меня не очень хорошо.


----------



## Александр_100 (20 Ноя 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> и все-таки, недавно вы писали про артерии, теперь кардиология, а артерии уже разжало?)))а глютен как же?) я просто уже жду пока вам не станет самому смешно о тваших доводов)


Кто бы его знал что на самом деле боле всего проблемы дает. 
Глютен я не ем пока хочу посмотреть результаты.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (20 Ноя 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Кто бы его знал что на самом деле боле всего проблемы дает.
> Глютен я не ем пока хочу посмотреть результаты.


все же просто) кушайте то, от чего не т сбоя) дождитесь все результаты и прекратите накручивать)


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (20 Ноя 2017)




----------



## Александр_100 (20 Ноя 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, Я не на кручиваю. Я просто уже привык почти к своему состоянию.
Я все таки хочу чтобы вы поняли как можно любить по частям и ненавидеть все это в общем.
Сегодня день.
С утра проснулся. Ничего не боли. Дошел на работу. Начала немного голова кружится. Но не критично. На работе целый день было удовлетворительно. Долбило все сердечную мышцу ощущал. Немного кружилась голова. Ну я не только сидел, но и вставал и делал небольшую зарядку не раз. После работы сел в машину, поехал купил продуктов, пока ехал где-то попалась кочка, слегка прострелило в ногу, но не сильно. Сильно уже не стрелять как пол года, даже почти не замечаю. Вышел из машины. В магазине пока ходил собирал продукты начала спазмировать шея. Стаю в очереди разминаю шею, прямо такой спазмик неприятный. Приехал вышел, донес продукты. Пошел прогуляться немного, после сидячего дня. Выхожу на улицу, спазм в шеи исчез как буд-то не было. Иду наслаждаюсь прогулкой, ничего не болит голова на 90% ясная, так хорошо. Прошел 5 км кружок. Уже подходить к дому смотрю развязался шнурок на ботинке. Ну я наклонился завязать. И тут накрыло, головокружение, давит между глаз в лоб, боль такая в голове немного. Слезы из глаз даже. Встал немного постоял, дошел до дому. гола ни черта не соображает. Открываю дверь. А там просто стоит такой шум и крик. Дети на кухне делят жаренное яичко. При чем когда у тебя кружится голова ты просто слышишь шум, голова плохо соображает и вникает в процесс. Это все входит в резонанс и твои ощущения становятся много кратно хуже. В итоге, чтобы все это прекратить, ты начинаешь ругаться на детей, разводить их по разным местам (пистона обоим). Ложишься на кровать и лежишь пока это все не пройдет. Кода проясняется начинаешь разбираться, что было.
Старшая дочь пока мама была занята маленькой подарила два яйца себе и среднему. Одно яйцо подарила  так, что оно кругло желток жидкий. А другое у неё не получилось разбить и оно расплылось. Разумеется она себе положила с жидким желтком, а братику оставила то что спеклось. Вот отсюда и началась перепалка. Если бы у меня в этот момент не было бы приступа. Я бы просто взял успокоил всех, пожарил бы среднему ее одно яйцо с жидким желтком и все были бы довольны. Но это состояние когда тебе плохо, да еще там дурдом, просто не позволило раз рулить ситуацию спокойно.
Я люблю детей и семью! Но в тот момент когда тебе плохо и еще все это. Все так дерьмово, что тебе кажется, что ты просто ненавидишь все это в целом. Т.е. ты ненавидишь эту СИТУАЦИЮ в данный момент времени! По этому все психические расстройства даже если они есть они вторичны. Первичны, это состояние.
И так каждый день разные прострелы, то в голову, то в ноги. Ноги спина практически уже не беспокоят, редко и не сильно. Так бы не сильно беспокоила голова пускай бы слегка кружилась, я бы не мучился, даже не замечал бы.


----------



## Александр_100 (20 Ноя 2017)

Ну почему не могло быть как у всех? Из всех мох знакомых меня понимает только один человек, у которого похожа болячка. Остальные, просто тебе говорят. "Голова болит, ты что выпей таблеточку обезболивающую и все нормально, я всегда так делаю". А я каждый раз объясняю, какая таблеточка вы что. Но это все рано не объяснить это надо чувствовать. Вот пока лежал средний все ходил ждал папу поиграть в конструктор, а у папы голова никакая была, так и не дождался уснул. Обидно! Завтра возможно в этот момент будит лучше самочувствие и все будит по другому.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (20 Ноя 2017)

У вас голова ужнете всегда болит) это уже успех, сердечко вам проверят щас) пусть дач детьми супруга помогает тоже) а вот как вы спазмы свои чувствуете и мышцы сердца, это вы раньше не чувствовали пока не нашли экстрасистолу, а тут сразу почувствовали)) это вот ваша нервна система о чем думаю то и чувствую))) отвлекайте мысли свои) а с подвеской на машине надо решать дела)) стойки меняйте, раз на кочках простреливает))


----------



## Александр_100 (20 Ноя 2017)

Сердце я и раньше чувствовал. Даже были времена побаливало. Но я просто не сосредотачивался на этом никогда.Я его никогда не обследовал. Т.к. считал, что оно в порядке. Может там ничего и нет с этим сердцем это не понятно пока. Может это чисто мои нервы. Я по этому и не замечал, что не уверен в этом сердце. Это не явно как-то. Явно и заметно только голова кружится и в ноги стреляло. Это реально и не с чем не перепутаешь.


----------



## artobelli (20 Ноя 2017)

А фрукты и овощи как?
Я пока на 3 недели забросил физкультуру - вес не изменился, но мышцы подсохли, а "ушки" с животиком появились. Рост 183, вес 67,5 кг. 
Тоже решил более диетически питаться. Из мяса курица с индейкой, запеченное и варенное. Ничего жаренного. Исключил сахар и ограничил сладкое. Больше фруктов и овощей, правда с этим напряг в это время года.


----------



## Александр_100 (22 Ноя 2017)

@artobelli, Фрукты и овощи можно кушать с болезнью целиакия, кроме бананов и фиников. в них тоже глютен есть.
Вообще мне нравится без лютеиновое питание. Не знаю что там анализ покажет. Но организм себя лучше чувствует похоже когда, совсем отказался от этой муки белой.
Я тут почитал информацию. Этот глютен (клей) он везде. Все продукты промышленного производства его содержат. Они его добавляют как цемент в бетон, чтобы все держалось. Он есть просто везде. И в итоге, когда мы кушаем еще все это с хлебом в котором 80% глютена, то получается, что у нас питание больше чем на 50% состоит из этого клея. А это неправильно. Надо кушать разнообразные продукты, нужны витамины и т.п. Возьмем желудок - его объем 100%. Если в него заливать ежедневно этот клей в объеме 60%, то сколько останется на витамины и т.п. Понимаете о чем речь. Кушать хлеб вообще нет смыла. Это клея и так везде полно, зачем еще его с хлебов вносить, лучше овощи и фрукты лишний раз скушать или даже мясо, все больше толку будит.
А если у человека аллергия, тогда совсем отказаться. Если мой анализ окажется отрицательный, то я все рано не вернусь к полномасштабному потреблению глютена. Т.е. хлеб, тесто, печеньки, конфетки я кушать не собираюсь больше, можно и без них прожить. Нужно просто отсортировать те продукты в которых мало глютена и разрешить себе кушать. Ну например иногда можно добавить в кашу кетчуп, чтобы она не такая сухая была. В кетчупе мало глютена.
Ну а если анализ окажется положительный, тогда придется себя жестоко ограничить.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (23 Ноя 2017)

я ем каждый день фрукты, овощи, мясо или рыбу, орешки, салаты, зелени добавьте в рацион обязательно - в ней витамины. В мясе витамины группы В, к чаю я ем горький шоколад или халву)) Ну и пельмешки с хреном) это прям святое)) И кушать раз 5 в день средними порциями) не быть голодным)) еще я дую воду по 2 литра где-то в день чистой некипяченой, потому что когда-то сказали мне,что для связок и мышц это якобы полезно, ну я и привыкла) теперь уже автоматически пить хочется))


----------



## Cant (23 Ноя 2017)

Каша с кетчупом - месье знает толк в извращениях))) почему не масло?


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (23 Ноя 2017)

@Cant, я думаю, что у него от этих извращений голова потом и кружится)))


----------



## Александр_100 (23 Ноя 2017)

Cant написал(а):


> Каша с кетчупом - месье знает толк в извращениях))) почему не масло?


Масло можно, но нужно не промышленного производства, а деревенское. Все молочные продукты промышленного производства содержат глютен! А я в городе живу, тут как-о проблематично масло достать домашнее.
А я рис и гречку всегда практически с кетчупом ем. Еще люблю добавлять отжику хорошую в кетчуп, тогда вкусно остренько получается. А масло я не понимаю зачем оно нужно в принципе. Это халестирин, польза от него по моему нет.


ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> я думаю, что у него от этих извращений голова потом и кружится)))


Ну все теперь будите придумывать фигню. Голова кружится от риса с соусом. Бред какой!
А в кетчупе кстати шибко вредностей нет если он сделан без консервантов. Правда такой найти сложно, но он бывает. Не знаю как другие, но я люблю, чтобы у любой еды был вкус. А каша с маслом - это мыло фактически, да еще и холестерин лишний.


----------



## artobelli (23 Ноя 2017)

@Александр_100, 
_клейковина становится основой для промышленных сиропов и соусов (майонез, *кетчуп*, соевый)_

Лучше всего делать домашние соус и майонез - у меня родители такие делают, очень вкусные.
Но вообще глютен (неправильное питание) может отягчать симптомы, а не быть истинной причиной. Хотя тут дилемма "курица или яйцо" - что стало причиной недомогания, а что есть следствием.

На крахмал молочку можно проверять с помощью йода. Белорусский творог у вас продается? Очень хороший (Савушкин продукт, Брест-Литовский - это все их бренды).

Также если мне не изменяет - Новокузнецк промышленный город, экология наверное не очень :-(

Ну и немного о себе любимом. Вроде как иду на поправку. Симптомы меньше. Плаваю полегоньку, потдягиваюсь, стараюсь соблюдать режим. За компом не больше 3-х часов в день.


----------



## Александр_100 (23 Ноя 2017)

@artobelli, Так и есть. Продукты только самому делать - это факт и тогда не будит всякой дряни. Времени только не очень много.
К глютену я врят ли вернусь, даже если у меня и не найдут аллергию. Его слишком мы много потреблям. Он везде просто.
Попробую проверить йодом. У нас все алтайское продается. Алтай весь рынок захватил.
Экология у нас плохая - это я знаю. Я мечтаю уехать. Но это не реально с болячкой и тремя детьми. Тут хоть родственники есть помогают с детьми. Было бы здоровье я бы что-то поменял.
Наш город много людей покинуло за последнее время. Даже брат мой и то уехал в Сочи жить. Единственный мой выход. Я вон на дачу летом езжу. Там горная Шория. воздух чистый, вода чистая там лучше себя чувствую немного.
Рад бы я не сидеть за компом вообще. Только вот это моя работа фактически, надо сидеть и рисовать чертежи и не по 8 часов, а по 12, а иначе не заработать денег.
Это хорошо, что вы поправляетесь. Так держать!  Главное ошибок не сделать в будущем.


----------



## artobelli (23 Ноя 2017)

@Александр_100, пасибки.

Если сидите по 12 часов за компом - то это вероятно и есть главная причина всех болячек.
Я вот уже практически стул подобрал (с поддержкой поясницы и подголовником), и если работать - то по таймеру, полчаса - потом 15 минут перерыв, во время которой легкая зарядка и упражнения. Или полежать на аппликаторе.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (24 Ноя 2017)

@Александр_100, меняйте, а не уходите в болезнь, тем более у вас ничего еще не могут найти! Как оправдание себе нашли - я хочу, но не могу, я же больной. Так и с детьми, надоело все вам, \это видно, но вы оправдываете себя болезнью. 12 часов за пк - чертите меньше, режим труда и отдыха нужно планировать, хотя бы по 8.
В Сочи жить, ох там дольше 10 дней уже надоедает, если честно)) сладкий воздух этот и влажность, но в принципе хорошо, хотя бы просто выезжать на юг время от времени не помешает вам))


----------



## Ким Юрий (24 Ноя 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> Я чай когда попью, у меня тоже лицо как бы горит? О божеее...что же делать!? А экстрасистола не появлялась еще?))) И че, что оно блин горит? Это нормально и это у всех, а еще когда понервничаешь или когда жарко, или когда орз или когда простите оргазм блин


Чай всдэшникам незя )))


----------



## Ким Юрий (24 Ноя 2017)

Саня как вы ? Еще ищите причину ваших проблем ?


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (24 Ноя 2017)

Ким Юрий написал(а):


> Чай всдэшникам незя )))


почему это?)) ВСД - нет такой болезни, при неврозах чай можно, как и кофе ,как алкоголь) а то,что нельзя -это придумали сами невротики и боятся пить чай, заедая его глютеном!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Ноя 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> почему это?)) ВСД - нет такой болезни, при неврозах чай можно, как и кофе ,как алкоголь) а то,что нельзя -это придумали сами невротики и боятся пить чай, заедая его глютеном!


ВСДистонии нет, а ВСДисфункция есть.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (24 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ВСДистонии нет, а ВСДисфункция есть.


да, но она же не опасна, если не могут найти заболевания другие?)) А-то тут уже люди чаи боятся пить?!


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (24 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ВСДистонии нет, а ВСДисфункция есть.


знаете еще что, я вот думаю, если невротик пугает себя, у нег оначинается тахикардия, па и давление - это же не дисфункция, это же наоборот здоровая нс?) если бы вот она не работала, то человек бы сидел и слюнки изо рта бежали, нет?)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Ноя 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> да, но она же не опасна, если не могут найти заболевания другие?)) А-то тут уже люди чаи боятся пить?!


 Чай бояться, а от винца хорошо.
Проблема именно в дисфункции, как ее не называть, и это проблему надо решать. Лучше найти причину, но пока ищите устраните проявления этой дисфукции.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (24 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Чай бояться, а от винца хорошо.
> Проблема именно в дисфункции, как ее не называть, и это проблему надо решать. Лучше найти причину, но пока ищите устраните проявления этой дисфукции.


я Александру так и говорила, может винца, а он октазался((


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (24 Ноя 2017)

или гусарский рецепт Доктора Абеля с коньячком и лимончиком. Ну вот, опять в пятницу пошла алкотема. Удалите это сообщение в бан))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Ноя 2017)

В бан... Пятница с коньяком и лимоном в бане!
Да Вы эстетка!


----------



## Ким Юрий (24 Ноя 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> почему это?)) ВСД - нет такой болезни, при неврозах чай можно, как и кофе ,как алкоголь) а то,что нельзя -это придумали сами невротики и боятся пить чай, заедая его глютеном!


Катюша вы меня поняли  о какой болезни говорю,  я же не буду писать свой диагноз соматофорная дисфункция тревожное состояние


----------



## Ким Юрий (24 Ноя 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> да, но она же не опасна, если не могут найти заболевания другие?)) А-то тут уже люди чаи боятся пить?!


Да при чем  здесь боятся , повышается андреналин у меня например,  и я становлюсь беспокойным . И становится не по себе. А у меня есть диагноз  конкретный поставленный .


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (24 Ноя 2017)

Ким Юрий написал(а):


> Да при чем  здесь боятся , повышается андреналин у меня например,  и я становлюсь беспокойным . И становится не по себе. А у меня есть диагноз  конкретный поставленный .


адреналин в бане не помеха))


----------



## Ким Юрий (24 Ноя 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> почему это?)) ВСД - нет такой болезни, при неврозах чай можно, как и кофе ,как алкоголь) а то,что нельзя -это придумали сами невротики и боятся пить чай, заедая его глютеном!


А что такое глютен ?


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (24 Ноя 2017)

Ким Юрий написал(а):


> А что такое глютен ?


а это вы спросили зря, сейчас вам Александр тут прочитает лекцию про глютен


----------



## Ким Юрий (24 Ноя 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> адреналин в бане не помеха))


Ну я только сейчас более менее чувствую себя год назад качало как на лодке
Катюша  год назад  я вообще не знал что есть такой сайт ))))


----------



## artobelli (24 Ноя 2017)

@Александр_100, почитал про АД, как измерять. 
В общем пишут что надо несколько раз, тк в первый раз там сильно что-то зажимается рукавом и это всегда неправильные цифры. Измерять через пару минут, брать самый низкий результат.
Так вот уже утром человеческое 110-70 (плюс-минус). Может и не так все плохо. Хотя даже первое измерение - ниже чем во время острого периода.


----------



## Александр_100 (25 Ноя 2017)

@artobelli, Я вчера ходил с монитором весь день он там и давление и ЭКГ измерял сам постоянно. Не знаю какие там результаты намерил. В среду будит известно.
Из тех анализов крови которые пришли ничего особо страшного нет, как я и думал в принципе.
Целиакии у меня с вероятностью 95% нет. Но тем не менее без глютена питание мне понравилось. Наконец-то я нашел способ ходить в туалет 2 раза, а не 5 в день! 
Основная болячка она одна и она у всех кто тут на этом сайте - как говорит доктор AIR - Мышечно-тонический синдром (мышечный бардак).
УВТ - делаю 1-2 раза в неделю. Хороший аппарат! Самый лучший из всех которые я пробовал. Жалко стоит дорого. А так бы с со знакомыми бы скинулись бы и купили бы на всех. И лечили бы друг друга. Там особо ума много не надо. До конца вылечиться я думаю не получится. Это понятно. А вот поддерживать себя периодически вообще реально этим аппаратом. И возможно даже приблизиться к какому-то состоянию в котором жить хотя-бы на 4 с минусом по пятибалльной шкале.
Прошел 5 сеансов УВТ. За это время удалось прострелять 80% основных мышц на теле по одному разу (спина, плечи, лопатки, руки, ноги, шею). Результат обстрела есть. Мышечная механика в теле немного с корректировалась. Немного отпустило голову, сейчас так не не кружится сильно. Но зато расплата за это, больше прострелы в ноги. То сидеть мог дольше, теперь не гораздо меньше. На машине ездить труднее стало. Сегодня пока ехал 50 км два раза вылазил, чтобы разогнуть тело и восстановить контакт с ногами. 
Это как качели. Они то в ноги, то в голову. Все манипуляции с гимнастиками, массажами, УВТ, (мануальщик), пчелами и т.п. они в основном переваливают эти качели в разную, то в одну, то в другую сторону. 
ем мне нравится УВТ, тем, что оно не сильно быстро изменят механику в теле, в отличии от мануальщиков. Это как раз такое легкий способ расслабить нужные точки.
Проблема шеи она зарыта где-то под левой лопаткой, туда хорошо получается достать аппаратом УВТ. А вот проблема поясницы и ног, она зарыта в подвздошно-поясничной мышце. Вот её как раз достать УВТ не получится, только самому руками. Механизм примерно такой как я себе это представляю. Напрягается либо под лопаткой либо подвздошно-поясничная, но только не одновременно, а по очереди, вот и стреляет, то туда, то сюда, но это если по простому. По факт там все сложно. Т.е. есть торсия (кручение) в позвоночнике, а так же плохо работает грудной отдел.
Главное, что есть к кому ходить делать этот УВТ периодически, чтобы снимать напряжения, не давать качелям сильно перемещаться в одну или в другую сторону. На сегодня я думаю это единственно что можно сделать. Это уже хорошо. Можно постараться жить на 3 и балла из пяти.
Жаль по полюсу ОМС нет УВТ.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (11 Дек 2017)

@Александр_100, Александр, Вы куда пропали? Что там с Вашим Хольтером, какие результаты? Подтвердились скачки давления? Сердце норм?


----------



## Александр Громов (6 Янв 2018)

А может быть беспричинная ГИПОтония? Или причины, описанные в этой https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/27729/ моей теме её порождают? Там в основном про пережатие шейной артерии и нарушение питания мозга.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Янв 2018)

Гипотоническая болезнь, так и называется.


----------



## Александр Громов (7 Янв 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Гипотоническая болезнь, так и называется.


Ну про гипотонию не всё так просто, насколько может судить инженер.
К примеру, с ней можно бороться, принимая как лекарство 
нагрузки тяжелоатлетические, 
легкоатлетические, и 
легкоатлетическую перетренированность.

Но это про лечение. А причины? Ну вот в ссылке выше на мою тему, при аномалии развития шейного позвонка пережимается шейная артерия, в результате давление может быть даже нормальным (хоть чаще и пониженное), а результат - сонливость и тугодумство.


----------

